# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Le 200 !

## whitelao

Que nous preparez-vous pour le numero 200 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Dar

Une journée Portes-Ouvertes/Pélerinage/Fanboys !!!!

----------


## Mr Navette

Des super posters de tout nos héros préférés de la rédac !  :;): 

Ou alors rien...sont-ils au delà de la préoccupation d'avoir enfanté un N°200 ? ::|:

----------


## olivarius

Un super numéro double ?  ::lol::

----------


## L'invité

On débarque tous à la rédac en plein bouclage avec un camion rempli d'alcool §  ::o: 

Non en fait 2 camions, dont un rien que pour Gringo.

----------


## ShinSH

Dans un précédent numéro, il y avait une sorte de "guide du visiteur de la rédac Canard PC". Et celui ci précisait bien, *pas de concours de picole avec Gringo.* (de toute facon vous perdriez.)

----------


## Castor

Un magazine de qualité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, non, ça changerait trop des habitudes.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Dans un précédent numéro, il y avait une sorte de "guide du visiteur de la rédac Canard PC". Et celui ci précisait bien, *pas de concours de picole avec Gringo.* (de toute facon vous perdriez.)


Sauf si on l'enfume avant :B):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et celui ci précisait bien, *pas de concours de picole avec Gringo.* (de toute facon vous perdriez.)


Alors là même pas peur.  ::(:

----------


## johnclaude

> *pas de concours de picole avec Gringo.*

----------


## Liberty

Un numéro spécial L4D 2  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, on vient de faire une réu et on s'est dit que c'était trop débile de faire des trucs spéciaux.
Alors, on fera un CPC normal.

----------


## Akodo

::sad:: 

Ce sera pour le numéro 1000 alors !

:alafoi:

----------


## ElGato

Un numéro spécial pour le n°201 ça serait classe, un peu comme souhaiter un Joyeux Noël à tous les lecteurs pour un numéro en Avril.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans un précédent numéro, il y avait une sorte de "guide du visiteur de la rédac Canard PC". Et celui ci précisait bien, *pas de concours de picole avec Gringo.* (de toute facon vous perdriez.)


Un jour on fera ça, promis (pour la dépendaison de crémaillère à Pantin par exemple).

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est dommage, j'aurais ramené mon doseur de pastis en forme de Borloo.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Un jour on fera ça, promis (pour la dépendaison de crémaillère à Pantin par exemple).


J'amène le 51.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est dommage, j'aurais ramené mon doseur de pastis en forme de Borloo.


Une couillette Borloo.

Trop la classe!

----------


## Froyok

Vous prenez de l'avance dites, et puis, ce topic est pas valide, y'a pas le sommaire !  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

Un 199bis, sinon.

----------


## Liberty

Ou un grand dossier "Les dessous de la redac'". Avec une poster de Boulon.

----------


## kayl257

Le poster de boulon c'était deja cet été.

----------


## Froyok

Nan, mais une vrai photo hein... Avec du vrai gras et du jambon dedans !  :Bave:

----------


## olivarius

> Bon, on vient de faire une réu et on s'est dit que c'était trop débile de faire des trucs spéciaux.
> Alors, on fera un CPC normal.


C'est un scandale !  ::sad:: 
Remarque ça doit être du bluff : ça n'existe pas un CPC normal -> ça va donc être un numéro extraordinaire  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

Bah pourquoi faire un truc spécial pour le 200, autant attendre un compte rond, genre 256  ::ninja:: 
Sinon, on peut faire l'inverse : Un n° parallèle, fait uniquement par les canards, en hommage à la rédac, qu'on publie ici le jour de la sortie du 200. Allez les gars, on a 3 semaines  :;):

----------


## ticonderoga

Un magazine special 200 avec un gadget à monter inclus dedans  :Bave:

----------


## Guest

Je propose un numéro écrit uniquement par Nyrius et sa famille. On est sûrs que ça serait différent.

----------


## Jahwel

> Je propose un numéro écrit uniquement par Nyrius et sa famille. On est sûrs que ça serait différent.


CPC 200 ! Si vouler des vré test de jeu !

----------


## gun

> Un magazine special 200 avec un gadget à monter inclus dedans


Oh oui du faux vomi à monter soit même ou une machine a faire les z'oeufs carrés!

----------


## pollux 18

Soyons fou !!!
Pourquoi pas un numéro livré en temps et en heure !  ::P:

----------


## tb-51

Non , ça c'est impossible.

Mais en numéro en a3 ou a2 comme un certain mag qui est au n ° 400;
Un test par page, 200 000 mots...

----------


## La Mimolette

Pour le 200 j'débarque à la redac, tartes aux poireaux, cidre, crêpes, du nutella et de la banane. (Sans oublier la crème glacé rhum/raisin sec.)

----------


## Boitameuh

Un numéro tout imprimé en rouge. 200 - de sang.

----------


## Froyok

Un muffin de boulon offert dans chaque numéro (si, si, celui de 600g !  :Bave: ) !

----------


## b0b0

Un numéro avec 200 mots.

----------


## ticonderoga

Un numéro à 200€?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un numéro à 200€?


Non à 200FF...


Et des donuts en cadeau.

----------


## Dar

> Un numéro avec 200 mots.


Trop gros le troll passera pas. ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Un numéro sens 200 dessous.

----------


## Kamasa

Un numéro avec 200 blagues de Znokiss  ::lol::

----------


## jakbonhom

> Un numéro avec 200 blagues de Znokiss


Pitié  ::sad::

----------


## Euklif

Pour le 200, un pied de nez de ouf : pour un numéro seulement, exit le pc et bienvenu à la console! Avec comptabilité du nombre de suicide au sein des lecteurs...


Spoiler Alert! 


Un test de 10 pages suffirait mais je suis machiavélique!

----------


## DakuTenshi

Vous pourriez tourner un film amateur, ça s'appellerait 200, ça serait avec des grecs tout huilés accompagnés de frites et comme à chaque fois que vous bouclez vous vous couchez à des heures pas possible à un moment y'aura un gars qui hurle en pointant vers une horloge qui indique genre 2h du matin "This is s'per tard !".

Voila, voila.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous pourriez tourner un film amateur, ça s'appellerait 200, ça serait avec des grecs tout huilés accompagnés de frites et comme à chaque fois que vous bouclez vous vous couchez à des heures pas possible à un moment y'aura un gars qui hurle en pointant vers une horloge qui indique genre 2h du matin "This is s'per tard !".
> 
> Voila, voila.


Quelqu'un pour lui dire que c'est drôle ? Sinon après il va pleurer  :Emo: .

----------


## L'invité

> Quelqu'un pour lui dire que c'est drôle ? Sinon après il va pleurer .


Arrête c'est super drôle!  ::o: 


















 ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Vous pourriez tourner un film amateur, ça s'appellerait 200, ça serait avec des grecs tout huilés accompagnés de frites et comme à chaque fois que vous bouclez vous vous couchez à des heures pas possible à un moment y'aura un gars qui hurle en pointant vers une horloge qui indique genre 2h du matin "This is s'per tard !".
> 
> Voila, voila.


C'est super drôle  :;): .

---------- Post ajouté à 12h08 ----------




> Quelqu'un pour lui dire que c'est drôle ? Sinon après il va pleurer .


On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même  :Emo: .

----------


## olivarius

> Vous pourriez tourner un film amateur, ça s'appellerait 200, ça serait avec des grecs tout huilés accompagnés de frites et comme à chaque fois que vous bouclez vous vous couchez à des heures pas possible à un moment y'aura un gars qui hurle en pointant vers une horloge qui indique genre 2h du matin "This is s'per tard !".
> 
> Voila, voila.


J'ai bien ri  :^_^:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Un magazine dont vous êtes le héros.

Alors que vous vous rendiez tranquillement à la rédac, vous vous rendez compte que les gens autours de vous sont bizarre ... Si vous avez la compétences médecine, rendez vous en 200, sinon, rendez vous en 122.

200 : Vos brillantes déductions vous permettent de dresser un constat, ce sont des ZOMBIES mexicains atteint par la grippe porcine, si vous voulez survivre en vous barricadant à la rédac, courrez en 110, sinon allez en 32.

Etc ...

Bon d'accord, c'est naze  :^_^: .

----------


## Froyok

> Vous pourriez tourner un film amateur, ça s'appellerait 200, ça serait avec des grecs tout huilés accompagnés de frites et comme à chaque fois que vous bouclez vous vous couchez à des heures pas possible à un moment y'aura un gars qui hurle en pointant vers une horloge qui indique genre 2h du matin *"This is s'per tard !"*.
> 
> Voila, voila.


 :^_^: 
Je crois que j'ai une phrase culte...

---------- Post ajouté à 12h47 ----------




> Etc ...
> 
> Bon d'accord, c'est naze .


Déjà fait dans le magazine RPG., et c'est pas super folichon, remarque peut-être que ça peut être marrant avec la rédac, mais c'est un bordel monstre à organiser.

----------


## ERISS

CPC n'était pas prévu pour vivre aussi longtemps, il va y avoir le bug du numéro 200!  ::o:  :findumonde:

----------


## tonton-thon

Un numéro avec 200 pages ( dont au moins 150 sur Dragon Age).

Mettez pas 200 ans à nous le sortir non plus hein ^^

----------


## El Gringo

> Un numéro avec 200 pages


T'as raison ouais. SInon vous vous souvenez ce qu'on a fait pour le n° 100 ? Ben on devrait faire deux fois mieux environ.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j'aime bien l'idée du numéro RPG staïle, avec une quête du genre "Retrouvez le vomi de Gringo".

----------


## XWolverine

Y'a eu une fuite et j'ai le scoop : Pour ce numéro exceptionnel, y'aura 200 écrit sur la couv  ::o:

----------


## La Mimolette



----------


## Jerom

Et moi qui croyait qu'on causait de l'Antec Two Hundred ici!?  ::rolleyes:: 
200 200 à gagner!?  ::P: 
(Bon en même temps c'est pas un super cadeau pour un jeu concours...)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'as raison ouais. SInon vous vous souvenez ce qu'on a fait pour le n° 100 ? Ben on devrait faire deux fois mieux environ.


 :tired: 

Des promesses, toujours des promesses.

----------


## mescalin

> Oh oui du faux vomi à monter soit même ou une machine a faire les z'oeufs carrés!


Celle-là je l'ai eue  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

Un numéro avec Dragon Age en teste me suffit perso.

Toute façon les concours j'y participe jamais , ça oblige à faire un effort et bouger son cul.

----------


## znokiss

> Un numéro avec 200 blagues de Znokiss


Je prépare tout ça et j'envoie à la rédac. S'ils en publient une seule, j'achète tous les numéros de La Rochelle.


Spoiler Alert! 


 Puis je me ferais des couilles en Or en les revendant sur e-bay quand je serais célèbre et reconnu, d'ici 2 ou 3 ans.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Blague à part je serais atrocement déçu si quelque chose de spécial était fait pour le numéro 200.

----------


## Mr Ianou

"On va vous faire gagner des ordinateurs..."

Oh bande de salops, je suis extrêmement déçu  ::ninja::

----------


## LtBlight

Je verrais bien un truc sympa pour ce 200 avec un bref coup de coeur des 10 meilleurs jeux que vous avez touché depuis 4 ans, ainsi que les plus gros navets. Ou aussi commenter vos succès (à priori le CPC Hardware) et vos échecs (le Canard Console qui me semble vous avoir déçu, mais aussi, et ça remonte à loin, l'échec Soldner. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, une vidéo bien naze de la part de Nofrag à été faite là-dessus, qui m'a semblé un peu facile...).

----------


## Spartan

Moi pour le 200 je verrais bien un numéro super-comme d'hab avec juste un édito pour dire que "ayé, c'est le 200", et surtout un bon gros test de Cities XL.

----------


## Toxic

Moi je verrais bien une oeuvre d'art total façon Wil Wright à Bayreuth.

----------


## ticonderoga

A 10 jours de la sortie, je pense que l'idée, ils l'ont déjà mise en route.

----------


## LaVaBo

Y'a eu quelque chose pour le n° 100 ? C'était quoi d'ailleurs ce numéro 100, quels tests ?

Parce qu'El Gringo dit 2x la même chose qu'au numéro 100, donc si rien n'avait été fait => 2x rien = rien. CQFD  ::P:

----------


## ticonderoga

15 Fevrier 2006, ça date, j'ai l'exemplaire sous la main, ça fait tout chose  :Emo:

----------


## Crazy

Pourquoi ne sortiriez-vous pas pour ce numéro 200 un magazine sur les jeux vidéos ?

: provoc:

----------


## znokiss

Et pourquoi pas une vidéo de Boulon avec des mouchoirs en papier dans la bouche ?

----------


## Toxic

En intégrant un mini-écran LCD à l'une des pages du mag pour visionner la vidéo ?

----------


## alx

Ca a déjà été fait récemment le coup de la pub vidéo dans un mag, je préfère l'idée du vomi.

----------


## Froyok

> Ca a déjà été fait récemment le coup de la pub vidéo dans un mag, je préfère l'idée du vomi.


Ouais mais non, j'ai pas payé pour du vomi moi, ni pour de la pizza !  ::(: 
Sandale !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Faites un n°200.5, encore mieux que le 200.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je me répète peut-être mais un n°200 avec le test de STALKER CoP ce serait parfait.

----------


## Froyok

> Je me répète peut-être mais un n°200 avec le test de STALKER CoP ce serait parfait.


Un test tout en russe !  ::lol:: 
Mais en bonus, boulon nous file un dico hongrois<>pakistanais histoire de pouvoir déchiffrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloween

J'ai trouvé : 

Ne faites rien mais doublez le prix.
Et faites ecrire le canard par les lecteurs.  Rajoutez un militaire. Vendez.

Longue vie !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon là maintenant ça doit être un peu tard (de 14 juillet) mais j'aurais pensé à un numéro spécial retraçant la genèse et l'histoire de CPC vos idées les plus folles pour le mag ou le site, mais qui n'ont jamais abouti, vos meilleurs et vos pires souvenirs, quel est pour vous, au bout de 200 numéros, le meilleur et le pire jeu jamais testés, diverses anecdotes, des photos de vous simplement habillés d'un pagne fait de nappes IDE, etc.

Le tout avec le titre qui va bien : "La genèse de CPC, ou la preuve que sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher."

----------


## Crazy

> Bon là maintenant ça doit être un peu tard (de 14 juillet) mais j'aurais pensé à un numéro spécial retraçant la genèse et l'histoire de CPC *vos idées les plus folles* pour le mag ou le site...


Ca serait indécent pour la censure




> vos meilleurs et vos pires souvenirs, quel est pour vous, au bout de 200 numéros, le meilleur et* le pire jeu jamais testés*


Voir test Hulk du N° 175 du 22/07/2008




> des photos de vous simplement habillés d'un pagne fait de nappes IDE, etc.


 ::wub::  :Bave: 


Pourquoi pas un DVD offert avec plein de démos dessus ? (je rêves  :Bave:  )
Ou plus crédible un lexique qui répertorie tous les tests de CPC 
(oui je sais c'est la seule idée intelligente que j'ai sur ce post....ou pas)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Vous allez tester Lucidity?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Voir test Hulk du N° 175 du 22/07/2008


Je l'ai lu mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à la pire note, je pensais plutôt à la pire expérience vécue lors d'un test, le genre de test où l'on finit roulé en boule sous son bureau en appelant le doudou de son enfance entre deux sanglots.

----------


## Spartan

> Je l'ai lu mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à la pire note, je pensais plutôt à la pire expérience vécue lors d'un test, le genre de test où l'on finit roulé en boule sous son bureau en appelant le doudou de son enfance entre deux sanglots.


Pour ça, suffit de lire le test de n'importe quel DLC de Fallout 3...

----------


## mcgrill

> Et pourquoi pas une vidéo de Boulon avec des mouchoirs en papier dans la bouche ?


Pas déjà fait pour le test du STR Tom Clancy d'ubisoft ?
EndWar ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas déjà fait pour le test du STR Tom Clancy d'ubisoft ?
> EndWar ?


C'était une blague, mais venant de znokiss, je comprend que tu n'aies pas percuté  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Toxic

> Je l'ai lu mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à la pire note, je pensais plutôt à la pire expérience vécue lors d'un test, le genre de test où l'on finit roulé en boule sous son bureau en appelant le doudou de son enfance entre deux sanglots.


Prisoner of Power y avait de ça par moments...  ::'(:

----------


## L'invité

> Prisoner of Power y avait de ça par moments...


 :Cigare:

----------


## ELOdry

> Un magazine dont vous êtes le héros.
> 
> Alors que vous vous rendiez tranquillement à la rédac, vous vous rendez compte que les gens autours de vous sont bizarre ... Si vous avez la compétences médecine, rendez vous en 200, sinon, rendez vous en 122.
> 
> 200 : Vos brillantes déductions vous permettent de dresser un constat, ce sont des ZOMBIES mexicains atteint par la grippe porcine, si vous voulez survivre en vous barricadant à la rédac, courrez en 110, sinon allez en 32.
> 
> Etc ...
> 
> Bon d'accord, c'est naze .


Il y avait eu ça il y a quelques siècles pour le Joystick n°50 ou 100 (ou 87, mais ce serait idiot), je sais plus.

----------


## Trebad

Peut être enfin le méga comparo des jeux de Poney sur DS? 
Ça manque cruellement de jeux de poney depuis un moment. 
La mode du Zombie, ça tue tout ma bonne dame.

----------


## Nelfe

Sinon, vous faites un numéro 199.9 et un 200.1, comme ça pas de numéro 200, donc pas de spécial  ::lol::  :idéedébile:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou passer au 201 directement mais je ne sais pas si c'est légal.

----------


## Froyok

> Ou passer au 201 directement mais je ne sais pas si c'est légal.


On s'en fout, comme ça on se fait remboursay d'un numéro qui n'existe pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi pour le 200 je verrais bien un numéro super-comme d'hab avec juste un édito pour dire que "ayé, c'est le 200", et surtout un bon gros test de Cities XL.


Ouai avec le test de Dragon Age et un grand jeu concours pour gagner un robot mixer.

Ouai parce que les pc ça sert à rien d'en faire gagner aux lecteurs par contre un mixer pour leurs faire découvrir la bonne bouffe!

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Réservez-vous plutôt pour le numéro 1000, un spécial 1000 pages de "on y jouait encore avant l'arthrose".

----------


## Ouaflechien

Un calendrier façon Stade Français mais avec les boites de vos jeux préférés à la place du ballon de rugby (et tant pis pour celui qui aime un jeu dématérialisé.)

Comment ça je suis un pervers...  ::P:

----------


## kayl257

Faire un Dernier Numero!
Car ca sera le dernier numero 200 de CPC  :Emo:

----------


## Spartan

> Ouai avec le test de Dragon Age et un grand jeu concours pour gagner un robot mixer.
> 
> Ouai parce que les pc ça sert à rien d'en faire gagner aux lecteurs par contre un mixer pour leurs faire découvrir la bonne bouffe!


Effet pervers : le mixer servirait plutôt à perdre moins de temps à bouffer.
Une pizza froide sous la main, un coca ou une bière tiède, le tout au mixer et hop, un repas prédigéré avalé en 5 minutes.

Evidemment, le mixer serait sur port USB pour éviter aux G33ks de se décoller du PC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans 3 jours, nous sauront  ::love::

----------


## mescalin

On pourra ptet gagner le masque de pork porkman  :Bave:

----------


## znokiss

Ou bien vous faites comme Gluide Facial : ils ont sorti un numéro 400 qui était énorme, format A3.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ou bien vous faites comme Gluide Facial : ils ont sorti un numéro 400 qui était énorme, format A3.


 Hé l'est fou lui, comment on pourra cacher le petit plaisir honteux du CPC dans un Playboy, au format A3 ??

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ou bien vous faites comme Gluide Facial : ils ont sorti un numéro 400 qui était énorme, format A3.


Ou en format miniscule, comme les Bibles que nous filaient certains tarés/groupes/sectes à la sortie du lycée.

----------


## mcgrill

> Dans 3 jours, nous sauront


Nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  ::'(: 
Je ne l'aurai pas avant 10 jours  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Sauf si Boulon me l'apporte à la nage !  :Cigare:

----------


## Goji

(j'ai reuploadé sur imageshark parce que canartof réduisait l'image…)
(ah bin merde, c'est réduit ici aussi)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ff534a1...7d99da1dcf.jpg


Alors ça c'est bon!  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a6d4af0...add889d781.jpg


 ::o: 
 :^_^:  Aynorme !
Superbe jeu de mot bien naze mais que j'aime bien !

----------


## Anton

Excellent ^^

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Aynorme !
> Superbe *jeu de mot bien naze* mais que j'aime bien !


Bin c'est au niveau de CPC...  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

:^_^:  Aynirme §

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour le 200 (ah merde c'est trop tard) je veux un test sur banc d'essai des rédacteurs du mag'. En idle (condition normale chez El Gringo il parait) puis en poussant les contraintes de plus en plus, en burn, puis plus fort, le résistance au stress, à la pression, à la surchauffe, à la combustion, pour découvrir le point de rupture...

Après, un bel article de Teraboule nous décrivant comment le protocole de test a été mis au point grâce aux conseils de Casque, et les notes finales.

----------


## Lunik

On a une chance, nous les abonnés, de le recevoir aujourd'hui? Pitié faites que oui... Je suis en transe depuis que j'ai reçu le 199, je suis même ré-abonné tiens. :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

> On a une chance, nous les abonnés, de le recevoir aujourd'hui? Pitié faites que oui... Je suis en transe depuis que j'ai reçu le 199, je suis même ré-abonné tiens.


 Pas en kiosque à Paris en tout cas.

----------


## Kamasa

C'est normal qu'il ne soit pas en kiosque, nous ne sommes pas encore le 15.

----------


## Goji

Les reliures ne sont pas encore sèches ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On a une chance, nous les abonnés, de le recevoir aujourd'hui? Pitié faites que oui... Je suis en transe depuis que j'ai reçu le 199, je suis même ré-abonné tiens.


Non.





Enfin moi j'l'ai pas eu en tout cas  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

P'tain, je croise les doigts, vais voir à ma porte si le proprio à apporté le courrier...
(Cours s'habiller aussi...)


[EDIT]
Bah non...  :Emo:

----------


## Guest

> Pour le 200 (ah merde c'est trop tard) je veux un test sur banc d'essai des rédacteurs du mag'. En idle (condition normale chez El Gringo il parait) puis en poussant les contraintes de plus en plus, en burn, puis plus fort, le résistance au stress, à la pression, à la surchauffe, à la combustion, pour découvrir le point de rupture...
> 
> Après, un bel article de Teraboule nous décrivant comment le protocole de test a été mis au point grâce aux conseils de Casque, et les notes finales.


'Tain j'y ai pensé en plus.

----------


## Alab

Espérons que demain il y soit à mon buraliste ainsi à 7h je l'achète et je pourrai le lire en cours de philo.

----------


## L'invité

Han, je viens d'y penser, le refiler avec un deuxieme exemplaire sous une vraie forme de journal - qu'on a du mal a tourner les pages parce qu'elles sont pas attachés et qu'elles arrête pas de tomber et que comme c'est super grand on a du mal a tourner les pages - ça aurait été super cool. Mais là c'est trop tard.

(mais un beau pas comme les trucs tout pourri qu'on te file a l'entrée du metro)

----------


## tonton-thon

> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9562/canard200.jpg


Superbement réussie ta pizza dis-donc, ça donne faim  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Han, le teasing sur le site qui nous renvoit vers une erreur 404  :Emo:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

::ninja::

----------


## vertigo77

> 


T'es allé à l'école où pour programmer de cette manière ?? ( comme un pied quoi  :tired:  )


 ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bah, à l'université, comme Jean Sarkozy, sauf que ce nullos, il a pas redoublé, lui !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas de politique dans les topics non dédiés, merci.

:Gringo:

----------


## Airwalkmax

La rédaction a t'elle survécu à la conception de ce numéro anniversaire ?

----------


## L'invité

Je l'ai!!!  ::lol:: 
Qu'il est beau ce numéro.  ::wub::

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Je l'ai!!! 
> Qu'il est beau ce numéro.


Abonné ? Diwi  :Emo:

----------


## L'invité

Non.  :B): 
Dans une presse à Paris sur le chemin de mon IUT. Je suis arrivé à la bourre mais ça valait le coup.

----------


## LtBlight

La couv' est tout simplement énorme !

----------


## Goji

Sylvine tu peux sortir les avocats, nos amis viennent de piquer ton concept de Canard à l'orange ^^
Quant à moi, je prends dès à présent rendez-vous chez l'oculiste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non. 
> Dans une presse à Paris sur le chemin de mon IUT. Je suis arrivé à la bourre mais ça valait le coup.


Mais où est DIeu, dans un monde où les vilains peuvent avoir leur cpc avant les fidèles croyants abonnés ?  :Emo:

----------


## Acteon

Je viens de le choper il est superbe  ::wub:: 
Le n°1896 aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

> Mais où est DIeu, dans un monde où les vilains peuvent avoir leur cpc avant les fidèles croyants abonnés ?


Il est sur un beau nuage blanc à lire Canard PC peut-être :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et j'parie qu'il est même pas abonné ce fumier  :tired:

----------


## Lucaxor

> Et j'parie qu'il est même pas abonné ce fumier


Il est censé avoir créé l'univers, il est pas aussi idiot que nous.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre DIeu a crée O.Boulon, c'est pas l'inverse ?

P

----------


## Anonyme871

Ce soir, quand je lirai le CPC 200 au fond de mon lit, j'aurai une pensé émue pour tout les abonnés  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

La couv' est visible quelque part ?

----------


## kayl257

Sur le site...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Omagad, j'avay pas vu! Le 'tit chat tout meuhnion!  :^_^:  :^_^: 

Après ça on peut tout pardonner... Mais pas l'impardonnable.  ::ninja::

----------


## nini0196

Bravo à tous les canards pour ce numéro 200 ! Et une mention spéciale à ceux qui le produisent  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

magnifique numéro  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bravo à tous les canards pour ce numéro 200 !


Merci.

----------


## Goji

L'édito est excellent, on sent bien qu'il coule dans le sang des Gaudé un talent inné pour le racontage. Peut-être que pendant la pause-déjeuner je pourrai lire la page suivante… c'est moche de travailler un grand jour comme celui-là.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> L'édito est excellent, on sent bien qu'il coule dans le sang des Gaudé un talent inné pour le racontage. Peut-être que pendant la pause-déjeuner je pourrai lire la page suivante… c'est moche de travailler un grand jour comme celui-là.


Oh, bah ça c'est gentil tout plein.
Déjà que je suis toute émute de cet anniversaire... (je regarde mon fils de sept mois et je lui dis : "T'inquiète, toi aussi un jour, tu auras 200 numéros...")

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Oh, bah ça c'est gentil tout plein.
> Déjà que je suis toute émute de cet anniversaire... (je regarde mon fils de sept mois et je lui dis : "T'inquiète, toi aussi un jour, tu auras 200 numéros...")


Couly me dit : "On a beaucoup exagéré sur les frères Gaudet. A part faire un aller-retour le Croisic-La toscane ils font rien. Un peu comme des Frédéric Mitterand. En plus Ivan sait même pas jouer au foot et Laurent ne s'intéresse qu'à la ration de frites du dimanche après midi. Et leur coupe de cheveux est abominable."

----------


## L'invité

Rolala ce magazine!  ::wub:: 
J'étais completement plié durant l'amphi. Je me suis trop fait capté mais c'est énorme.
 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Shapa

Elle sont ou les promos DL gamer? :bonplanvoleakayl:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oh, bah ça c'est gentil tout plein.
> Déjà que je suis toute émute de cet anniversaire... (je regarde mon fils de sept mois et je lui dis : "T'inquiète, toi aussi un jour, tu auras 200 numéros...")


Bah oui, nous avons donc la preuve que la non participation d'Ivan le fou au mag est un pur scandale !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Elle sont ou les promos DL gamer? :bonplanvoleakayl:


Quelques soucis de mise en ligne de la page, ça va venir.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Elle sont ou les promos DL gamer? :bonplanvoleakayl:


Ca va viendre

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ca va viendre


Copieur.  :tired:

----------


## Shapa

> Quelques soucis de mise en ligne de la page, ça va venir.


 ::lol::  J'ai eu peur que mon status d'expatrié ne me prévienne de cette aubaine.

----------


## Alkesh

Bravo pour ce numero il est tiptopmoumoute

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Couly me dit : "On a beaucoup exagéré sur les frères Gaudet. A part faire un aller-retour le Croisic-La toscane ils font rien. Un peu comme des Frédéric Mitterand. En plus Ivan sait même pas jouer au foot et Laurent ne s'intéresse qu'à la ration de frites du dimanche après midi. Et leur coupe de cheveux est abominable."


Si j'étais Couly, je la ramènerais pas trop sur les cheveux... Moi, au moins, j'en ai.
Bon ceci dit, en ce moment, au niveau capillaire, je ressemble à un playmobile.
"T'as la couleur de Georges Clooney", dit ma femme (mon fils, lui, il dit "Bû !"). Ils devraient vraiment faire des Georges Clooney, chez Playmobile, succès garanti.

----------


## kayl257

Trop court l'historique  :Emo:

----------


## Threanor

> La rédaction a t'elle survécu à la conception de ce numéro anniversaire ?


Moi je vais passer un scanner cérébral mais sinon malgré un bouclage à 7h du mat', je crois que tout le monde est encore en vie.

----------


## Alkesh

Et tu a réinstallé ton pc cette année?  :haha:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Si j'étais Couly, je la ramènerais pas trop sur les cheveux... Moi, au moins, j'en ai.
> Bon ceci dit, en ce moment, au niveau capillaire, je ressemble à un playmobile.
> "T'as la couleur de Georges Clooney", dit ma femme (mon fils, lui, il dit "Bû !"). Ils devraient vraiment faire des Georges Clooney, chez Playmobile, succès garanti.


Couly:

J'ai beaucoup de cheveux pour un vieux, et ce qui lui reste ne pousse pas à angle droit sur le coté. Au même age que ton garçon, ma fille disait : "Qu'est-ce, un George Clooney, père ?"

----------


## Goji

J'ai envie de vider mes poumons pourtant souffreteux afin de crier (Aline) au scandale une fois de plus.
Après Sonia qui nous parle d'un groupe bien mais dont la présence sur Deezer n'a toujours pas été démontrée, voila que Canard PC se spécialise dans la publicité mensongère !
À la vue du super concours pour gagner un slibar, de joie je fais le tour de mon bureau en sautillant comme un Cabrel, renversant le café de ma collègue qui, de rage, débranche mon ordi non pommessé. Jusque là, tout va bien, après tout je ne fais que perdre 3 heures d'un maquettage fastidieux, à base de petits oignons frits dans le lard, et ça vaut bien un slip. Mais alors que je tentais de me connecter au site de l'internet afin de rafler la mise, voilatipa que je réalise que le lien annoncé (www.canardpc.com/slipman) ne fonctionne paaaAAAaaas !
Voila, je me suis décollé la plèvre.
J'exige un slibar pour moi tout seul et pour les autres, une tape su'l'cul et au lit.

----------


## TheToune

> Couly:
> 
> J'ai beaucoup de cheveux pour un vieux, et ce qui lui reste ne pousse pas à angle droit sur le coté. Au même age que ton garçon, ma fille disait : "Qu'est-ce, un George Clooney, père ?"


 :haha: 

Emile c'est le nègre de Couly ...  ::o:

----------


## Threanor

> Et tu a réinstallé ton pc cette année?


Oui mais c'est parce que j'ai eu une nouvelle carte mère Intel avec Core 2 Duo et depuis plus de problèmes (je touche du bois).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ayé, n°200 acheté.

N°200 + pois wasabi = bonheur.


A+

----------


## couly

Glab lob zzz.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Glab lob zzz.


C'est du O. Boulon de dans 80 ans?

----------


## Frypolar

> Glab lob zzz.


What the...  ::mellow:: 

Couly sur le forum ?


 ::w00t::

----------


## kayl257

Coulyyyyyyyyy  ::lol::

----------


## Sao

Incroyable ! C'était ça la surprise du 200 ... Bon sinon je viens de l'acheter, il est terrible. Pour une fois je vais pas m'ennuyer au taf'.

Bravo à tous.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Heuuuuh, Grand Maître B, la photo de l'espace vital de O. Boulon, ne serait-ce point de l'atteinte à la vie privée?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Acteon

> Glab lob zzz.


 ::cry:: 

200 numéro il est enfin la parmi nous  ::cry::

----------


## TheToune

> 200 numéro il est enfin la parmi nous


Et ça valait le coup de s'inscrire vu l'intérêt de son seul post  :^_^:

----------


## spongebong

> Glab lob zzz.


C'est même pas de la Zorlangue.  :tired: 

Edit: bienvenue au fait.

----------


## lemanchotfou

Pleins de bonnes choses, du bon boulot et un grand plaisir à le lire (pas tout lu encore, faut savourer). 
En tout cas, un numéro qui réchauffe en cette période froide.
Encore bravo à toute l'équipe et bonne continuation.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Heuuuuh, Grand Maître B, la photo de l'espace vital de O. Boulon, ne serait-ce point de l'atteinte à la vie privée?


A la base si, c'est une violation de sa vie privée de tout. Mais alors, privée de vraiment tout. Mais en fait ça ne l'est pas car c'est une photographie utilisée dans un procès public sur l'ultra violence causée par les jeux vidéo. Aux dernières nouvelles, après voir vu cette photographie, les jurés ont pour moitié vomis, et pour l'autre moitié, se sont évanouis.

----------


## spongebong

Je viens de récupérer le cpc 200 putain ca claque, c'est beau ça donne envie d'acheter, j'espère que ca sera votre meilleure vente.  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

Mais, mais, mais c'est quoi ce numéro collector miteux 

100 pages, 3 pages sur Aion, 15 concours 

Et pas de test de Dragon Age Origin's

C'est scandaleux je m'offusque!
C'est de la pub mensongère.
J'aurais mieux fait de garder mes 5€ pour un Kebab.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je viens de récupérer le cpc 200 putain ca claque, c'est beau *ça donne envie d'acheter*, j'espère que ca sera votre meilleure vente.


MMmmmhhh... Donc tu ne l'as pas acheté.  :tired:

----------


## spongebong

> MMmmmhhh... Donc tu ne l'as pas acheté.


Je parlais en général mon lieutenant.

 :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je parlais en général mon lieutenant.


Mouay, j't'ay à l'oeil.  :tired: 

 ::ninja:: 


 :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Quel édito... :Emo:  Ca fait drôle quand un mec de CPC remercie ses lecteurs.

----------


## ElGato

> J'ai beaucoup de cheveux pour un vieux, et ce qui lui reste ne pousse pas à angle droit sur le coté.


Rho Ivan a les chweux tout comme moi, en plus d'être un homme de goût et un éditorialiste à succès de la presse d'artistismsmse vidéoludique.

Vous êtes décidément quelqu'un de bien Mr. le Fou.

----------


## Zilief

Bon ayé, je l'aiiiiiiii ! (je l'achète en kiosque, quand je veux, d'abord)
Je reviendrai écrire des canarderies quand je l'aurais lu... Miam miam !

Edit : Ooooooh pute vierge ! Les boîtiers Coulyyyyyyyy !!!

----------


## mescalin

Désabonneman  ::XD::

----------


## Goji

J'en resterai à la page 8 jusqu'à ce qu'on me laisse gagner un slip.
Non mais.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Glab lob zzz.


C'est donc ça le vrai langage de Couly ? Ce n'est qu'une IA en fait ?  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il devrait être interdit de parler du dernier numéro tant que les abonnés ne l'ont pas reçu majoritairement  :tired:

----------


## spongebong

Ou de poster dans le topic d'un numero tant qu'on ne l'a pas.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il devrait être interdit de parler du dernier numéro tant que les abonnés ne l'ont pas reçu majoritairement


J'approuve  :tired: .

----------


## Jolaventur

Voilà vous m'avez contraint à la pire des extrémités 

Acheter le PC jeux d'Octobre pour lire le test de Dragon Age.

J'espère que vous ètes fiers de vous.

----------


## Anton

Fais tourner.

----------


## ElGato

Se fier à l'avis d'un journaleux qui a dû jouer 5h au jeu avant d'écrire son papier ? Mmmh.

----------


## Anton

Pourquoi aurait-il moins joué que les reviewers web ?

----------


## Kinski

Je suis fan de l'avant-avant dernière page...
Ce qui, vu mon lamentable niveau en arithmétique, doit correspondre (à peu-près) à la page 98...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fais tourner.


Le test est recopié sur un topic dédié dans le forum de Jv.Co*.

Mais bon, c'est toujours pareil, les "exclus" on sait pas trop quoi en penser.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h19 ----------




> Ou de poster dans le topic d'un numero tant qu'on ne l'a pas.


Prouve que tu l'as  :tired:

----------


## spongebong

> Prouve que tu l'as


Je met une photo si tu en met une de toi avec une chaussure sur la tête.  :;):

----------


## Threanor

> Le test est recopié sur un topic dédié dans le forum de Jv.Co*.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est toujours pareil, les "exclus" on sait pas trop quoi en penser


En tout cas ils ont dû le tester sur une version bêta parce que connaissant leurs délais de bouclage, ça a du être écrit il y a un moment. (Non non je ne dis pas ça parce qu'on en l'a toujours pas reçu  ::|: ).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Question à l'auteur (connu) de la preview de E.Y.E. : y-a-t-il des armes non-léthales?


Paske moi je l'ai le 200...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Vous avez médit de BioWare aussi ?  ::P: 
Bethesda ça passe, mais BioWare...  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée on va même pas avoir le test pour le 201 ?

C'est général à la presse ou EA est fâché avec Cpc ?

----------


## Anton

Ca serait quand même à hurler de rire si le bordel pour se procurer le jeu et ses collectors, est le même pour les journalistes de jeu vidéo pour faire leur papier.

----------


## spongebong

> Purée


Puisque t'es long à te déchausser.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Énorme le courrier! C'est vrai de vrai ?


La couv' semi rigide ce serait génial de la garder, ca coute bonbon ?

----------


## eystein

Prends sa voix d'ex-président de la république...

"6 ans putain... 6 ans..."

GayGay  :;):  et merci pour ce numéro ma foi fort agréable pour mon caca journalier. (mais je vous remercie pas pour l'excédent de pages, je suis sorti en rampant des chiottes pour causes de fourmillement insupportables)

----------


## Septa

Le courrier des lecteurs est trop drôle...

Et heu... Je suis fan du poster central. Je sais pas pourquoi mais il me fait rire.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi je lis pas CPC en déféquant, j'ai un minimum des respect.
Merdekoi.

----------


## Threanor

> Énorme le courrier! C'est vrai de vrai ?


Oui on n'a rien inventé.




> La couv' semi rigide ce serait génial de la garder, ca coute bonbon ?


Oui ça coûte cher.

----------


## eystein

> Moi je lis pas CPC en déféquant, j'ai un minimum des respect.
> Merdekoi.


Moi j'ai le plus profond respect pour le mag même que je suis les directives strictes du magazine. En bas de la page 11 on voit parfaitement un injonction clair et concise :

"CaCa !"

Alors sauf si l'on parlait d'un joueur de foot à l'orthographe biaisée, c'est la preuve ! :B):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Moi j'ai le plus profond respect pour le mag même que je suis les directives strictes du magazine. En bas de la page 11 on voit parfaitement un injonction clair et concise :
> 
> *"CaCa !"*
> 
> Alors sauf si l'on parlait d'un joueur de foot à l'orthographe biaisée, c'est la preuve !


T'as rien compris : c'est juste pour rappeler que tu dois le faire.
Un genre de post'it...

----------


## -nico-

Je l'AIIII§§

J'ai fais plus de 20 km pour l'avoir, mais je l'ai ce foutu numéro bordel  :B): 
A part les news blabla sur L4D2, ce numéro s'annonce très bon, foi de Slipman§

Bravo pour ce n° 200.

----------


## half

C'est bon le concours est en ligne.

----------


## kilfou

> C'est bon le concours est en ligne.


Ca se voit que c'est toi qui l'a écrit, c'est "a-t-on utilisé" et pas "à-t-on".  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Putain, quel numéro.

J'en chialerais tellement ça fait remonter des souvenirs. Mais je me suis surtout marré.

Mes félicitations, des bisous et un profond respect.

----------


## ducon

> C'est même pas de la Zorlangue.


Heu, zorglangue.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est bon le concours est en ligne.





> (www.canardpc.com/slipman)


Ouah elles sont super dures les questions ! Y'a des idées de réponse dans le 200 ou on doit tous répondre au pifomètre ?

----------


## L'invité

Faut vraiment rajouter une categorie courrier des lecteurs, c'est juste trop bon quoi.  ::P: 
J'ai jamais autant ris devant un cpc, une vraie perle ce numéro en tout cas. Chaque page je l'aime.  ::wub:: 

Et la dernière partie je l'ai vu en rêve sisi!  ::o: 
J'avais hésité à en parler sur ce topic, j'ai pas la preuve que je suis devin.

Sinon je suis trop fan du Dalek d'Omar Boulon. ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Oui on n'a rien inventé.


 ::O:

----------


## spongebong

> Heu, zorglangue.


Oui effectivement les lecteurs auront corrigés d'eux même, Zorlangue étant le dialecte parlé par Zora la rousse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Rien que dalle.
Ouais.
Y en a même qu'on a pas mis de peur de causer des problèmes.
On le fera pour le 400.

----------


## Anonyme871

Moi aussi j'aurai bien aimé 

Spoiler Alert! 


bosser sur des articles de CPC au collège, même si Boris Vian c'est bien aussi.



Merci pour ce numéro en tout cas, pour ce que j'en ai lu c'est du lourd. 
C'est marrant qu'un mag' puisse se savourer à ce point.  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, mais en dehors d'Anita, je connais pas les réponses aux questions moi.  ::cry::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Moi je trouve ça surfait de fêter le 200. Pourquoi on fête les centaines d'abord hein ? Pourquoi pas les unités ?

"Aujourd'hui, spécial n° 201, le seul juste après le 200" ! Hein, nan mais hé ?

----------


## half

Bein pas si dure vu les réponses déjà postées.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si quelqu'un m'envoie les réponses par MP, en cas de victoire je lui envoies un demi-boitier.

----------


## spongebong

Pas de messages depuis quelques heures, je pense que les lecteurs sont subjugés devant un numéro 200 gavé de sublime journalimse total.

L'oeuvre visé des vaters par (John) B Root.




En me relisant je me dois de préciser que c'est un des plus beaux et drôle numéro de cpc jamais!

----------


## Gecko

Mwais, ca vaut pas le N°100 de Player One à son époque...

----------


## piteur_parqueur

Le numéro 200 de Canard PC qui tombe le jour de mon anniversaire, 33 ans qui plus est, ça va forcément faire un numéro biblique. Dommage que vous ne distribuiez pas le journal à Tokyo, j'en aurais acheté 33x200.

----------


## Aristarque

Le site Les Numériques vous font de la pub en tout cas  ::): 

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-11398.html

Que le facteur se dépêche ! ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Le site Les Numériques vous font de la pub en tout cas 
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-11398.html
> 
> Que le facteur se dépêche !


Rhooo, ils sont gentils aussi, eux !

----------


## Thierfeu

Que dire si ce n'est " Putain il déchire ce numéro !"

Il mérite que j'ai passé une heure à risquer de me faire lourder en me jetant dessus ce matin, au lieu de bosser...  Il va longtemps hanter mes chiottes, celui là.

J'ai adoré la rétro, presque émouvante, si si ... au regard des galères que vous avez vécues, pudiquement occultées par votre bonne humeur, votre optimisme et l'empreinte que vous avez laissé sur le plus idiot des magazines.

Rdv au N° 500 on fêtera mon départ à la retraite.

----------


## BCH32

Quelle couverture j'en ai mal aux yeux !!! :B): 
j'l'ai trouvé caché derrière d'autres mag au Relay de l'Hop Mondor à Créteil.
J'vais le lire maintenant...

----------


## Geminys

La vache, je n'ai jamais vu une aussi grosse pile de CPC (n° 200 bien sur) a gare de l'Est  ::O: .

Je l'ai a peine commencé mais il a l'air vraiment très bon, bravo!  :;):

----------


## Hellminster

Un numéro extraordinaire, sans aucun doute !
Bravo vous avez mis les bouchées doubles.

----------


## Goji

Suffit que je tourne le dos et pan, le concours est lancé.
Me reste plus qu'à peser un canard PC, de multiplier par 200, trouver le nombre d'exemplaires tirés pour chaque numéro et multiplier une nouvelle fois pour enfin gagner l'objet de mes rêves les plus moites : un slibar dédicacé !
Bon, peser un canard c'est facile, mais arriverais-je à soutirer des informations à l'imprimeur… c'est retord un imprimeur, et un peu grossier aussi… allez courage Goji, un slip ça se mérite !

Ah, et je pensais, la couverture rigide ça a dû coûter bonbon mais la 5e coul également… ils sont fous ces canards, tout ça pour nous faire plaisir (et se la péter en kiosque)  ::cry::

----------


## forestgump

Salut les lapinard !
Ca aurait été coule de proposer des boites CPC pour ranger tout nos CPC.  ::O:  Parce que mes 200CPC commencent à prendre de la place et c'est pas pratique à ranger (sans compter les HS).
J'attends le facteur en tout cas pour pouvoir lire ce nouveau numéro !

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ah, et je pensais, la couverture rigide ça a dû coûter bonbon mais la 5e coul également… ils sont fous ces canards, tout ça pour nous faire plaisir (et se la péter en kiosque)


Est-elle seulement légale cette couleur ? Il me semble que les alliages plutonium-uranium sont interdits en dehors de tests militaires. Enfin la couleur flashe c'est déjà ça.
Amis lecteurs, évitez juste de tenir la couverture trop longtemps, ça brûle.

----------


## Nono

> L'édito est excellent, on sent bien qu'il coule dans le sang des Gaudé un talent inné pour le racontage. Peut-être que pendant la pause-déjeuner je pourrai lire la page suivante… c'est moche de travailler un grand jour comme celui-là.


Pas mieux. J'ai eu à peine le temps de le survoler, mais ce Canard fleure bon tout ce que j'avais imaginé espérer y trouver. Rétrospective, gros délires à la fin, maousse contenu. Je sens que je ne vais pas faire de vieux os au bureau moi...

----------


## akumajo

vous clouez le bec à toute l'industrie du mag des jeux vidéo avec votre mag! :;):  Excellent, je vous en pries, continuer a nous faire rire, de vous moquez, avec ces tests sur des jeux noté 2/10, votre point de vue est si dérangent (on le voie dans le courrier) que l'on s'aperçoit bien qu'il y a des gens et des mags qui ont un sacrée balais dans le cul!(pc jeux a noter 80% au dernier wolfenstein ::rolleyes:: ).
Bref, votre réputation augmente et j'espère que vous serez encore dans nos cœur pour un très long moment voir a jamais!
concours fait! (VIVE COULY!!)

----------


## BoZo

> Oui on n'a rien inventé.


J'aurais bien aimé savoir quel était l'éditeur qui a vendu 175000 de son jeu de merde.

----------


## Doc TB

Hier Soir, Relay H Gare du Nord, Gallerie Souterraine RER :

Relay H N°1: Classe



Relay H N°2 : Pas Classe



Realy H n°3 : Que celui qui est passé avant moi se dénonce ! :P

----------


## Tyler Durden

^^ Je fais pareil mais à St lazare et dans les hyper de ma ville, en faisant les courses. Les mecs qui range les rayons doivent vraiment se demander pourquoi ce putain de canard pc sort constamment du rang pour prendre la première place.

----------


## Anonyme210226

En parlant de Saint-Lazare, le Relay souterrain de la station RATP a le bon goût de mettre les hors-séries CPC en tête de gondole. Et le magajine régulier est toujours bien placé.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Oui on n'a rien inventé.


C'est marrant à lire une fois comme ça mais ça doit être saoûlant à la longue, surtout si vous en recevez continuellement et de cet acabit.

Surtout le long courier incompréhensible. ::O:  Tiens, en le relisant, je pense savoir qui en est l'auteur. :tired: 

Sinon, du très haut de gamme. Je l'ai d'ailleurs acheté en double pour en avoir toujours un exemplaire sous mon oreiller. Ainsi je suis immunisé contre le monstre caché sous mon lit et celui caché dans l'armoire.

----------


## mescalin

Faites quand même gaffe : yen a un qu'a un katana.

Je suis sérieux : je me suis réellement fait braquer par un mec qu'avait un katana. Bon, il a jamais réussi a le sortir de son jean à temps, mais quand même, ya de ces cinglés.

----------


## Doc TB

> En parlant de Saint-Lazare, le Relay souterrain de la station RATP a le bon goût de mettre les hors-séries CPC en tête de gondole. Et le magajine régulier est toujours bien placé.


N'hésite pas à poster une photo  ::):

----------


## Gobelin

Rien à rajouter à tout ce qui a été dit.
C'est farpait, continuez comme ça. Que je puisse continuer à me marrer comme un con sous le regard désabusé de ma moitié ...



Un point négatif : pas de test de DAO  ::'(:  ( mais vous n'y êtes pour rien)
Je l'achèterai donc avant le test, je ne pourrai pas attendre jusque là.

----------


## Kamasa

Mais c'est que ça tourne à l'obsession le test de Dragon Age ?
A ce rythme faudra livrer un kleenex avec le numéro du CanardPC dans lequel il sera testé  :tired:

----------


## Gobelin

C'est le jeu qu'attendent les rpgistes depuis fallout 3 oblivion ... baldur's Gate 2.

Mais finalement, pour ce numéro là, je préfère presque qu'il n'y soit pas, ce qui laisse plus de place à *TOUT* le reste.

----------


## znokiss

> En parlant de Saint-Lazare, le Relay souterrain de la station RATP a le bon goût de mettre les hors-séries CPC en tête de gondole. Et le magajine régulier est toujours bien placé.


A la Rochelle c'est pareil, mais c'est moi qui les fous devant, les magajines.

----------


## Tyler Durden

DAo c'est pas un beat them all ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Désabonneman, mon héros...  ::wub:: 

Je suppose que Gringo vient pas à Brest?  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Échange indice sur Anita contre indice sur le lieu ou CPC a été inventé ...



Spoiler Alert! 



(Et sur les tonnes de papier ... genre on compte le papier utiliser juste à la rédac' ou celui envoyé et vendu compte aussi ?)



Je précise que je veux l'indice sur Anita xD

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> DAo c'est pas un beat them all ?


Ca dépend...
Era Vulgaris c'est un jeu de plate-forme ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oh, ben en parlant de tonnes de papiers, qu'il est laid ce  «  combien de tonnes de papier à-t-on utilisées » . Paf, moins quatre points...  :tired: 


Mais qu'est ce que je rigole avec ce numéro...  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oh, ben en parlant de tonnes de papiers, qu'il est laid ce  «  combien de tonnes de papier à-t-on utilisées » . Paf, moins quatre points... 
> 
> 
> Mais qu'est ce que je rigole avec ce numéro...


Oui, c'est la honte totale, mais on a bouclé à 7 heures du mat après deux nuits blanches... ça doit expliquer pouquoi on ne l'à pas vu.


Ah merde, gaulé !

----------


## Pelomar

Je savais pas qu'il était sorti.
PUTAIN

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca dépend...
> Era Vulgaris c'est un jeu de plate-forme ?


Tiens, j'ai touché une corde sensible on dirait.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui, c'est la honte totale, mais on a bouclé à 7 heures du mat après deux nuits blanches... ça doit expliquer pourquoi on ne l'a pas vu.


J'imagine.
Ça doit en partie expliquer aussi la qualité de certains des délires parsemant ce numéro, qui atteignent un niveau qui ne peut s'expliquer que par un état de transe mystique due à l'épuisement  :^_^: 
Donc je comprends bien que ce disgracieux accent grave soit un prix diablement léger à payer ( comme les 5 euros en fait  ::ninja::  ) pour un numéro de cette dimension (Quitte à me répéter, Désabonneman, quoi! ) .

(et j'ai du passer 2 minutes à réfléchir de savoir si dans ma phrase, d'ailleurs hideuse, «parsemant» était un adjectif verbal ou un participe présent  ::P:  )

----------


## Anton

> Tiens, j'ai touché une *corde* sensible on dirait.


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tiens, j'ai touché une corde sensible on dirait.



Même pas  ::): 

Je sais déjà que ce ne sera pas un beat'm'all.

Par contre Era, on sait toujours pas ce que c'est, à part un vaporware de plus  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh qui l'est méchant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Peut être, mais mon Pc marche, moi  :Cigare: .

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je viens de le voir dans un E.Leclerc, mais mis tout derrière les autres. Du coup la couv' orange ne se voyait même pas ! Je les ai tous mis devant, et c'est clair que ça pète par rapport aux autres mag' !
Et j'en ai pas acheté, parce que moi, j'attends le mien dans ma boîte au lettre. Demain. J'y crois.

----------


## Anton

Ouais, juste Jour+2, comme d'hab. La vraie surprise de ce 200 aurait été qu'il arrive à l'heure :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A 200 à l'heure, tu voulais dire ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Il a été doublement bien payé l'article sur Stalker CoP  ::P:

----------


## Anton

::P: 
Me demande si le numéro aux alentours de Noël sera à l'heure...  :tired:

----------


## Guest

Bon Gringo je tiens à le dire, t'es un des mecs les plus drôles que je connaisse.

----------


## Zepolak

Mes félicitations pour le bébé, et pour l'ensemble de l'oeuvre au passage.

C'est con à dire, mais y a des gens qui font croire qu'on peut changer les choses, ne pas se plier à "l'inévitable" genre '_laisse tomber, de toute façon, les [testeurs,journalistes,politiques,flics...] sont tous des vendus, tu peux pas lutter contre le système_'.

Ben, ces gens qui donnent de l'espoir, vous en faites partie. J'imagine que ça n'a vraiment pas dû être facile tous les jours. Mais éviter que la presse jeux vidéo française soit une pantalonnade dans son intégralité... C'est petit, mais c'est grand.

Merci.

----------


## fistons

C'est beau....

Et t'as raison.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est la mauvaise version du test Flashpoint 2 qui est passé.

Concernant le passage sur les sensations des guns, je chante les louanges des lunettes et de la correction de visée. Manque de bol, y a pas l'important "sauf sur les fusils de snipe où c'est portnawak etc...". Plus pas mal de différences...

Je vais essayer de retrouver le texte dans mes fichiers.

----------


## Anton

C'est ballot.

Ca existe le hotfix dans la presse ?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je ne vois qu'une solution, réimprimer le bon texte et l'envoyer à chaque lecteur avec un tube de collu UHU. 
Parce que l'erratum c'est un peu... has been.

----------


## Anton

Remarque, le faire comme une publication judiciaire, ça peut être joli et résoudre le problème de la couverture du 201.

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, un 200.1  :;):  en pdf

----------


## Goji

Un erratum d'une page dans le prochain canard ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est ballot.
> 
> Ca existe le hotfix dans la presse ?


Combo blanco + stylo noir.

Toi aussi, fabrique ton CPC chez toi !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Remarque, le faire comme une publication judiciaire, ça peut être joli et résoudre le problème de la couverture du 201.


Ca ce serait couillu.

----------


## shazamic

Depuis que j'ai ce numéro 200, je vais aux chiottes deux fois plus souvent!
Merci les gars!

----------


## L'invité

Pfiouuu, ce numéro c'est grandiose. Même la fausse vraie couv' est magnifique.

Le dossier de GMB est excellent. En plus d'être très intéressant comme les autres, c'est limpide à lire, ça pose aucune difficulté. (alors que dans les autres je devais relire certains passage ou ralentir pour être sur de tout bien saisir, oui je suis bête)

Franchement vous avez explosé votre reccord de qualitay.  ::wub:: 

Maintenant je veux plus que des numéros comme ça vu que vous êtes capable de le faire.  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

Putain mon abo c'est arrêté au numéro 199  :tired: 
Bon je vais de voir aller le chercher moi même ce numéro, comme pendant le Vietnam en 48  :Cigare:

----------


## spongebong

Le Roi dans la rubrique online. :;):

----------


## ticonderoga

Bon aller je pars en expedition pour choper ce 200, j'espere le trouver sur la Belgique.
Sinon merci pour ces 200 numeros de pur bonheur jeuvideojournalistique, et longue vie au canard pc magajine  :;):

----------


## chenoir

J'ai enfin pu chopper ce 200. Vive vous  ::lol:: .

Et merci de ce gros morceau de lecture qui m'a bien fait rire dès le début (j'ai pas encore entamé la partie "canardPC", pour l'instant j'ai lu que la rétrospective  ::ninja:: ).

Par contre, le nombre de tonnes de papiers de CanardPC, si quelqu'un a la réponse je suis prendeur  ::siffle:: .

----------


## ToasT

Ptain bravo à toute la rédac pour ce numéro 200, sans dec', il assure un max.
Je ris comme un con depuis que je l'ai trouvé sous ce orange fluo ce matin.

----------


## TheToune

::O: 
Ce numéro est formidable ...   ::love::  ::lol::  :B):

----------


## chenoir

N'empêche, ce canard est un scandale  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce numéro est mythique  ::love:: 


Je milite pour le retour du courrier des lecteurs en rubrique régulière: c'est juste énorme comme lecture.


Merci CPC  ::love::  Go jusqu'au 300 maintenant!!!

----------


## L'invité

> Ce numéro est mythique 
> 
> 
> Je milite pour le retour du courrier des lecteurs en rubrique régulière: c'est juste énorme comme lecture.
> 
> 
> Merci CPC  Go jusqu'au 300 maintenant!!!



+1 pour le courrier des lecteurs.

----------


## b0b0

Bon excellent cru, je l'ai feuilletay à peine il me plait déjà.

En plus zoulou joue avec Bordeaux à fifa.  :Cigare:  (il aurait pu faire un screen marant genre un 4545-0 face à Marseille mais je lui en tiendrais pas rigueur)

Et Toxic je cours m'acheter bella sara.

----------


## b0b0

Sinon je pense que j'ai mal estimé la quantité de papier, j'ai vu trop bas.

2 kilos avec du recul ça me semble assez peu.

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de le recevoir et je l'ai juste parcouru vite fait... C'est vraiment tip top moumoute aux petits oignons ce numéro 200, j'adore :D

(Et en plus ma participation est ultra classe  :B): )

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> B (il aurait pu faire un screen marant genre un 4545-0 face à Marseille mais je lui en tiendrais pas rigueur)


J'ai déjà mis des screens des bordelais qui s'emboitent je trouve ça suffisamment ridicule pour ce Klub des losers.

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai déjà mis des screens des bordelais qui s'emboitent je trouve ça suffisamment ridicule pour ce Klub des losers.


Ouais tremoulinas qui s'accroche à la teub de gourcuff c'est déjà ça, mais quand même  :tired:

----------


## JetonPerroquet

J'adore caresser la couverture de ce numéro  ::wub::

----------


## Arseur

Punaise en lisant ce numéro j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir ingéré un truc  ::mellow:: 

C'est de la bonne, un très très grand numéro.
Merci à vous.  :Emo:

----------


## b0b0

> J'adore caresser la couverture de ce numéro


J'adore caresser d'autres trucs, mais c'est personnel, chacun son truc.

Sinon couly , je l'aime, je sais pas si c'est moi qui me fabrique un truc dans ma tête, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est de plus en plus confiant dans son trait, son travail. C'est tout.

----------


## aen0

Ce numéro est grandiose. Je l'ai juste feuilleté mais putain, la dernière partie, omg !

----------


## Hellminster

> Punaise en lisant ce numéro j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir ingéré un truc


Ca me fait pareil, je crois que Gringo à mis du LSD sur les coins des pages  ::wub::

----------


## rackboy

Magnifique numéro, il me rappelle un magasin: Joy*** numéro spécial numéro ( j'ai oublié). Très joli et très bon boulot. Bravo.

----------


## Threanor

Si ça te rappelle un magasin tout va bien alors.

En tout cas merci pour tous ces compliments, je crois qu'on ne s'attendait pas à d'aussi bons retours et ça me fait tout chaud dans mon petit coeur. D'autant plus que j'ai quasiment rien branlé dans ce numéro et que je suis super fan de ce qu'on fait mes collègues notamment sur le CPC du futur alors que c'est un exercice super casse-gueule.

----------


## Hellminster

> Magnifique numéro, il me rappelle un magasin: Joy*** numéro spécial numéro ( j'ai oublié). Très joli et très bon boulot. Bravo.


Je vous avais prévenu...il y a du LSD

La BD de Couly est extraordinaire ! En revanche il doit modifier le personnage de Casque dans sa caricature, le vrai est nettement plus petit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Sinon je pense que j'ai mal estimé la quantité de papier, j'ai vu trop bas.
> 
> 2 kilos avec du recul ça me semble assez peu.


Je n'ai pas pesé, on va dire qu'un numéral fait 50g, multiplié par 200, je table sur un tirage de 5.000 exemplaires, ça nous donne 50.000.000 grammes soit 50 tonnes. Ce sera ma réponse en tout cas.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h25 ----------




> Je vous avais prévenu...il y a du LSD
> 
> La BD de Couly est extraordinaire ! En revanche il doit modifier le personnage de Casque dans sa caricature, le vrai est nettement plus petit.


  C'est la fonction qui fait la taille.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le journal de bord  ::P: 
Ma plus grosse poilade depuis longtemps !


Et en réponse à Ivan et ses remerciements envers les fidèles: merci à vous de continuer à nous faire aimer le Pc  ::love:: 

I LOVE UUUUUUUU

----------


## chenoir

> Je n'ai pas pesé, on va dire qu'un numéral fait 50g, multiplié par 200, je table sur un tirage de 5.000 exemplaires, ça nous donne 50.000.000 grammes soit 50 tonnes. Ce sera ma réponse en tout cas.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 14h25 ----------
> 
>   C'est la fonction qui fait la taille.


50G? C'est plus près de 300g si tu veux mon avis.

En tous cas j'ai mis 0, parce qu'à canard pc ils sont classes, ils sont éco-responsables, et ils impriment rien à la rédac  :B): .

Jé déconne  ::ninja:: . J'ai failli mettre ca, mais finalement j'ai mis 5500 tonnes.

----------


## Anton

Cruel dilemme : me laver et m'habiller pour aller le chercher dans la boîte aux lettres, oupa  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> 50G? C'est plus près de 300g si tu veux mon avis.
> 
> En tous cas j'ai mis 0, parce qu'à canard pc ils sont classes, ils sont éco-responsables, et ils impriment rien à la rédac .
> 
> Jé déconne . J'ai failli mettre ca, mais finalement j'ai mis 5500 tonnes.


Je vais en peser un et convertir les grammes en tonnes. Enfin, pas le numéro 200 qui d'après les rumeurs est horriblement lourd. Je verrai ça le jour où il daignera déformer ma boîte aux lettres.

----------


## alx

Ayééé je l'ai reçu rhaaa c'est trop bon !

----------


## Akodo

Je me permets de m'auto citer :




> Putain mon abo c'est arrêté au numéro 199 
> Bon je vais de voir aller le chercher moi même ce numéro, comme pendant le Vietnam en 48


Et bien en fait non, mon abo se terminait au numéro 200... Donc je l'ai découvert embusqué dans ma boite à lettre tout à l'heure  ::lol:: 
L'édito et la rétrospective sont émouvants  :Emo:

----------


## ticonderoga

Introuvable sur Bruxelles, je vais devoir attendre jusque lundi,  :Bave:

----------


## Voodoonice

Reçu ce matin  ::wub::

----------


## Guest14712

Dîtes, la sensation rugueuse de la couverture c'est volontaire ?  :tired: 

C'est pratique et agréable en tout cas.  :Bave: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## PiKseL

> Dîtes, la sensation rugueuse de la couverture c'est volontaire ? 
> 
> C'est pratique et agréable en tout cas.


 ::o:  OH MY GAD §§§ You're doing it wrong  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Cela dépend, frottes-tu ton pénis contre elle ?

----------


## Pelomar

arrêtez  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## alx

Après une heure de lecture j'ai l'impression de l'avoir à peine survolé, je retrouve avec plaisir l'envie d'absolument tout lire dans l'ordre du début à la fin... des bonnes surprises à chaque page, vous vous êtes surpassés, merci.

Par contre je lisais dans mon bain et comme d'hab maintenant il ressemble plus à rien.

----------


## Kinski

Bordel, cette fin de mag... ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Ashraam

6 buralistes pour enfin en trouver un qui l'a encore, franchement c'est de l'abus de proposer que 2 exemplaires dans certaines librairies...

Pour info, zone Arras (62)

----------


## kaldanm

Putain les gars.

Je reviens d'un Week End de boulot épuisant, je trouve le CPC dans ma boite au lettres...

A peine survolé, mais je me suis jamais autant bidonné. Merci d'insérer ici les superlatifs élogieux que vous voulez  :

... ! ... !  ::): 

... ? Oh oui  ::lol:: 

 ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il est très beau, j'en ai pris deux.

Il est très drôle aussi, bien que le courrier des lecteurs soit hélas un best of. (Je chipote)

Merci a toute l'équipe pour leur travaille titanesque, je pense que vous regrettez sans doute qu'on arrive pas en vacance rapidement  :;): .

Plus qu'a croisé les doigts pour gagné quelque chose dans ces concours.

Merci encore la surprise de ce numéro 200 est très agréable.

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai bouquiné ça hier soir, il est juste fabuleux ce numéro 

Comme quoi le bouclage sous acide à 7h du mat ça a du bon!

Mais il manque un truc.


Bon Ok ça va j'ai compris 

Je m'en va, je m'en va!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merci à GMB pour son très bon article sur les jeux vidéos, violence et tribunal.
C'est quand même hallucinant de voir les arguments invoqués pour faire condamner les éditeurs....

Au moins on comprend qu'on est tranquille pour quelques temps avec ces conneries (même si on est pas à l'abri d'associations "bien pensantes").

----------


## Shub Lasouris

C'est pas dans mes habitudes de dire beaucoup de bien du boulot des autres parce que je suis un sale con prétentieux et donc supérieur.
Mais là, sincèrement, ce numéro 200 c'est du super mega gros boulot les gars! Je l'ai acheté hier et pas mal parcouru hier soir, je me suis tapé des barres de rire qui me poursuivaient même en ayant fermé le mag.
Malgré l'actu pas terrible en ce moment à part Stalker et EYE, vous avez réussi à faire un numéro mémorable avec un humour de merde bien gras comme on les aime ici.

Bravo, c'est tout, continuez. Une certaine idée du journalisme qui me tient à coeur. Plus qu'à gagner le concours pour choper un config CanHard II (pour jouer à GTA comme il faut) et ça sera parfait.

----------


## Anton

Si ce topic continue sur cette lancée, bientôt en couv des futurs numéros de CPC on va voir les avis des lecteurs, comme les boîtes de jeux vidéo avec les tests de magazines  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

"Canard PC" Le magazine préféré des barbus. Parce qu'un homme, ca a la barbe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si ce topic continue sur cette lancée, bientôt en couv des futurs numéros de CPC on va voir les avis des lecteurs, comme les boîtes de jeux vidéo avec les tests de magazines


"Du jamais vu dans ton cul"
"Tu veux voir ma bite ?"
"Exceptionnel, surtout Half".


 :tired: 

Pas sûr que ça vende tant que ça.

----------


## Nono

+1 coupon culture à Gringo pour sa référence au professeur Rollin  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

Quand même parler de l'itruc dans un magazine sèrieux ça fait tache 

L'itruc est un de ces objet qu'il faut ignorer en ne prononçant pas son nom pour qu'il disparraisse de la surface de la terre.

Un peu comme Michael Bay ou Uwe Boll.

----------


## alx

Très bonne sélection d'ackboo d'ailleurs, par contre AiportMania est vachement plus sympa que FlightControl, même si le design laisserait penser le contraire de prime abord. En jeu de caise sympathique bien que "différent", y'a DrawRace.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Quand même parler de l'itruc dans un magazine sèrieux ça fait tache 
> 
> L'itruc est un de ces objet qu'il faut ignorer en ne prononçant pas son nom pour qu'il disparraisse de la surface de la terre.
> 
> Un peu comme Michael Bay ou Uwe Boll.


C'était plus intéressant que Dragon Age c'est pour ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Wobak

Ma copine me l'avait caché... (Y'a du courrier ? "Nan je crois pas..." *PAN*)

J'ai pas tout lu, mais je me suis bien poilé pour le moment :D

Chez Papa  :Bave: , ma cantine de quand j'étais en école  :Emo: ...

----------


## P'titdop

Bon, numéro 200 lu.

Punaise les gars, je vous aime. Il est fantastique.
Une petite mention spéciale à la séance d'hebdos (ça faisait un moment que vous m'aviez pas fait éclater de rire comme ça) et à l'édito d'Ivan le Fou qui fait plaisir.

Franchement, bravo.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pfiouuu, ce numéro c'est grandiose. Même la fausse vraie couv' est magnifique.
> 
> Le dossier de GMB est excellent. En plus d'être très intéressant comme les autres, c'est limpide à lire, ça pose aucune difficulté. (alors que dans les autres je devais relire certains passage ou ralentir pour être sur de tout bien saisir, oui je suis bête)
> 
> Franchement vous avez explosé votre reccord de qualitay. 
> 
> Maintenant je veux plus que des numéros comme ça vu que vous êtes capable de le faire.


Merci  ::):  Et si tu ne comprends pas tout parfois, ce n'est pas parce que tu es bête, c'est parce que j'explique pas assez bien. Pour cet article sur la violence, j'ai vraiment fait gaffe à tout bien expliquer, parce que c'est du droit américain, ce qui ne facilite pas la tâche. 

"Vulgariser" une matière, peu importe laquelle, et la rendre plaisante et vraiment difficile parfois et ça demande du boulot. Alors tant mieux si ça t'a plu.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai trouvé des boucles d'oreilles sur une brocante d'objets rétros.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai trouvé des boucles d'oreilles sur une brocante d'objets rétros.


Hé, c'est pas un journal intime ce topic hein...

----------


## couly

> J'ai trouvé des boucles d'oreilles sur une brocante d'objets rétros.


Y a pas de quoi être fier !
J'ai Zoulou en face de moi au boulot et il est parfaitement ridicule avec ses boucles d'oreilles.
De plus, je vois pas ce que ça vient faire là, cette histoire de brocante rétro avec des boucles d'oreilles années 50 ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

:tired:  Couly commence à pirater mon compte. Aujourd'hui, canardpc.com, demain qu'est ce que ce sera ?

----------


## Threanor

> J'ai trouvé des boucles d'oreilles sur une brocante d'objets rétros.


Super et moi hier j'ai mangé chez ma soeur (connard).

----------


## L'invité

> Couly commence à pirater mon compte. Aujourd'hui, canardpc.com, demain qu'est ce que ce sera ?


Demain?
Raphi qui modifie les messages des membres pourquoi pas?  ::siffle::

----------


## Threanor

> Couly commence à pirater mon compte. Aujourd'hui, canardpc.com, demain qu'est ce que ce sera ?


Roh la vieille excuse pas crédible.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Putain! C'est la pause déjeuner ou bien ? Qu'est ce que je fais là tout seul ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai trouvé des boucles d'oreilles sur une brocante d'objets rétros.


A ce propos, tu as trouvé celles que je t"avais demandé ?

----------


## couly

> Couly commence à pirater mon compte. Aujourd'hui, canardpc.com, demain qu'est ce que ce sera ?


N'importe quoi !?...
Bon, j'ai une cuvette de chiotte à peindre.

----------


## Tyler Durden

S'possible l'autographe m'sieur couly ?

----------


## Froyok

> N'importe quoi !?...
> Bon, j'ai une cuvette de chiotte à peindre.


J'achète !  ::o: 
Un duchamp fait par couly !

----------


## TheToune

Et sinon le 200 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## lokideath

J'aime bien le nouveau concours, c'est la première fois que j'arrive à trouver un morceau de réponse  :tired:

----------


## JeLaB

Ce canard n'est même plus un scandale, c'est juste un énorme FAKE ! This paper is a spy ! Nan mais oh, qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc, 2 magazine qui s'emboitent, c'est immonde ! Je vais prévenir immédiatement Familles de france et Jack Thompson ! En plus y'a des gros mots, vous assumez votre mauvais goûts et les tentatives douteuses de jouer sur les plus bas instincts des lecteurs (foot, violence et nudité et j'en passe !!)
Vraiment, je ne vous félicite pas !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'ai Zoulou en face de moi au boulot et il est parfaitement ridicule avec ses boucles d'oreilles.


De toutes manières maintenant le Zoulou, c'est qu'un sale Bertrand Cantat.

----------


## Anton

Il a tabassé qui ?
_*vient de récupérer ses 10 pts honteusement retenus en otage par le susdit* _

----------


## Kamasa

Désolé d'interrompre le flood (mais… qu'est-ce que j'raconte moi…) je vais y aller de mon p'tit laïus concernant ce numéro 200 :
Du peu que j'ai survolé je me suis marré comme un idiot. Je l'ai feuilleté pendant 1 heure de train et j'ai surtout lu la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


en gros le numéro 1896  ::P: 

, bref durant cette heure je fus la mire de beaucoup de regards interrogateurs, mais rien à péter ça m'a détendu : mission accompli pour CPC !

----------


## Johnny Boy

Je l'ai enfin reçu dans ma boite à lait!  :tired:   ::lol:: 

La lecture de ce 200ème m'émeut au plus au point, il est trop bien les gars...  :Emo:

----------


## Ze_F

> Merci  Et si tu ne comprends pas tout parfois, ce n'est pas parce que tu es bête, c'est parce que j'explique pas assez bien. Pour cet article sur la violence, j'ai vraiment fait gaffe à tout bien expliquer, parce que c'est du droit américain, ce qui ne facilite pas la tâche. 
> 
> "Vulgariser" une matière, peu importe laquelle, et la rendre plaisante et vraiment difficile parfois et ça demande du boulot. Alors tant mieux si ça t'a plu.



+1

Autant je trouvais tous tes papiers réellement sopo auparavant, autant c'est désormais à la mesure de la force de ton propos : on s'enrichit en ne s'endormant pas. C'est ça la pédagogie et une belle preuve d'humilité. Un grand bravo. 

PS : j'espère que tu as bien reçu les papiers concernant le jugement de mon détournement d'argent vogoul. L'affaire se corse, on va devoir jouer serré.

----------


## Wanou

Moi, je viens juste de le finir, et il y a un point qui me chagrine : le laïus sur le sud ouest par le sieur El Gringo.
Déjà, il faut reprendre par la géographie et l'histoire: le sud ouest, c'est un endroit aride, pauvre intellectuellement depuis toujours.
Déjà, il y a 2000 ans, cette province sous développée n'arrivait pas à supporter les attaques répétées des bretons, des romains , des vikings, etc.. Si bien que ce n'est qu'au 7e siècle que Biarritz commence à peine à se fortifier.
Rappelons qu'à cette époque, les bretons ont déjà réussi à atteindre l'afrique du nord, et ne font halte en cette basse terre de souffrance que pour y prendre les plus jolies filles, ainsi que les plus intelligentes, privant ainsi les habitants du Sud Ouest d'une descendance glorieuse.
Passons rapidement sur leur seul fait d'arme marquant (l'attaque de l'arrière-garde de l'armée de Charlemagne, avec le décès du breton Roland) pour passer rapidement sur le moyen age, période d'où le sud ouest a beaucoup de mal à sortir: il suffit de voir qu'ils continuent, en plein 21e siècle, à courser des vachettes pour se rendre compte de leur niveau intellectuel, où qu'ils sont incapable de conduire un véhicule sur une ligne droite sans s'emplafonner dans un fossé ou un pin.
Leur faible niveau (intellectuel) les prédispose de plus à une utilisation comique (Jean Pascal Lacoste/StarAc 1 par exemple), et leur gout culinairo-comique est légendaire (Cf Maïté: mais non, ce n'est pas gras le confit).

Enfin, il suffit de se promener une seule fois à une féria ou une 3e mitemps de rugby pour voir que le breton est largement battu coté alcoolisme par ce chainon manquant, et chacun pourra trouver le rapport de cause à effet entre cet alcoolisme et le taux de mortalité élevé lié aux routes qui se mettent à tourner toutes seules.

Il est des jours où on peut être fier d'être Breton, Français, Européen, car c'est notre devoir de permettre, même aux peuplades les plus ingrates et les plus frustres, de s'élever et peut être même un jour, arriver au niveau d'un paysan de Franche Comté.
Quoique j'en doute pour le sud-ouest.

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi, je viens juste de le finir, et il y a un point qui me chagrine : le laïus sur le sud ouest par le sieur El Gringo.
> Déjà, il faut reprendre par la géographie et l'histoire: le sud ouest, c'est un endroit aride, pauvre intellectuellement depuis toujours.
> Déjà, il y a 2000 ans, cette province sous développée n'arrivait pas à supporter les attaques répétées des bretons, des romains , des vikings, etc.. Si bien que ce n'est qu'au 7e siècle que Biarritz commence à peine à se fortifier.
> Rappelons qu'à cette époque, les bretons ont déjà réussi à atteindre l'afrique du nord, et ne font halte en cette basse terre de souffrance que pour y prendre les plus jolies filles, ainsi que les plus intelligentes, privant ainsi les habitants du Sud Ouest d'une descendance glorieuse.
> Passons rapidement sur leur seul fait d'arme marquant (l'attaque de l'arrière-garde de l'armée de Charlemagne, avec le décès du breton Roland) pour passer rapidement sur le moyen age, période d'où le sud ouest a beaucoup de mal à sortir: il suffit de voir qu'ils continuent, en plein 21e siècle, à courser des vachettes pour se rendre compte de leur niveau intellectuel, où qu'ils sont incapable de conduire un véhicule sur une ligne droite sans s'emplafonner dans un fossé ou un pin.
> Leur faible niveau (intellectuel) les prédispose de plus à une utilisation comique (Jean Pascal Lacoste/StarAc 1 par exemple), et leur gout culinairo-comique est légendaire (Cf Maïté: mais non, ce n'est pas gras le confit).
> 
> Enfin, il suffit de se promener une seule fois à une féria ou une 3e mitemps de rugby pour voir que le breton est largement battu coté alcoolisme par ce chainon manquant, et chacun pourra trouver le rapport de cause à effet entre cet alcoolisme et le taux de mortalité élevé lié aux routes qui se mettent à tourner toutes seules.
> 
> ...


Un Breton !  :haha: 
(ou comment réduire à néant une fort belle démonstration)

----------


## Anonyme871

Je plussois pour le papier de GMB que j'ai lu hier avant le dodo.  ::lol::

----------


## Kamasa

Haha Wanou !

Tu t'évertues à démontrer qu'une certaine partie de la France a oublié d'évoluer et tu conclues avec une belle image faisant honneur aux meilleurs cinématiques de jeu vidéos des années '80.

Bravo, je suis convaincu…

----------


## Anonyme210226

> N'hésite pas à poster une photo


A la demande du doc, la photo du présentoir du Relay souterrain de Saint-Lazare (côté ligne 14). Le Canard est placé idéalement à hauteur du regard, et la couverture attire encore plus l'oeil. (on peut noter qu'il n'en reste que 2 ce qui augure de bonnes ventes, je l'espère pour vous.



En haut à droite, c'est le présentoir spécial où ils déposent le spécial Hardware quand il est en vente.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon, Wanou vient d'obtenir une immunité diplomatique d'au moins six mois avec sa vibrante tirade.

----------


## Mr Ianou

A noter ce spécial vista pour un mois d'octobre qui annonce la sortie d'un windows seven.Ca c'est être réactif a l'info coco.

Wanou tu as oublié Felicien




Mais c'est vrai que Jp quel talent, quel voix.



Putain là je crois que je mérite le BAN.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> bla bla anti sud-ouest


Avertissement : ce discrous n'est pas un discrous sur le cyclimse. Merci de votre compréhension.

Mesdames et Messieurs,                           Permettez-moi de remercier d'abord le gouvernement et le peuple briochin de leur accueil si chaleureux. Permettez-moi de remercier l'IUT élevage de porc de Lannion qui me permet pour la première fois de m'adresser à l'élite de la jeunesse bretonn. 

 Je suis venu vous parler avec la franchise et la sincérité que l'on doit à des amis que l'on aime et que l'on respecte. J'aime la Bretagne, je respecte et j'aime les Bretons. 

 Entre la Bretagne et la France, l'histoire a tissé les liens d'une amitié que nul ne peut défaire. Cette amitié est forte et sincère. C'est pour cela que j'ai souhaité adresser, de Quimper, le salut fraternel de la France à la Bretagne toute entière. 
              Je veux, ce soir, m'adresser à tous les Bretons qui sont si différents les uns des autres, qui n'ont pas le même foie, qui n'ont pas la même cirrhose, qui n'ont pas les mêmes bistrots, qui n'ont pas la même couperose, qui n'ont pas la même histoire et qui pourtant se reconnaissent les uns les autres comme des Bretons. Là réside le premier mystère de la Bretagne. 

 Oui, je veux m'adresser à tous les habitants de cette contrée meurtrie, et, en particulier, aux jeunes, à vous qui vous êtes tant battus les uns contre les autres et souvent tant haïs, qui parfois vous combattez et vous haïssez encore mais qui pourtant vous reconnaissez comme frères, frères dans la biture, frères dans l'alcoolisme, frères dans la bêtise atavique, frères dans l'espérance, frères dans le sentiment que vous éprouvez d'une beuverie commune, frères à travers ce foie mystérieux qui vous rattache à la terre bretonne, foie qui se transmet de génération en génération et que la médecine elle-même ne peut soigner. 

 Je ne suis pas venu, jeunes de Bretagne, pour boire avec vous sur les malheurs de l'Afrique. Car la Bretagne n'a pas besoin de me voir bourré. 

              Je ne suis pas venu nier les fautes ni les crimes car il y a eu des fautes et il y a eu des crimes.             

Il y a eu la concurrence du cidre normand, il y a eu la pénurie de blé noir, les bars, les boîtes, les PMU fermés à 2h du matin. Et ce crime ne fut pas seulement un crime contre les Bretons, ce fut un crime contre l'homme, ce fut un crime contre l'humanité toute entière. 

 Cette souffrance de l'homme rond (vive la bretagne), je ne parle pas de l'homme au sens du sexe, je parle de l'homme au sens de l'être humain et bien sûr de la femme et de l'homme dans son acceptation générale. Cette souffrance de l'homme rond (vive les bretons) c'est la souffrance de tous les hommes. Cette blessure ouverte dans l'âme de l'homme rond est une blessure ouverte dans l'âme de tous les hommes. 

La Bretagne a sa part de responsabilité dans son propre malheur. On s'est entretué en Bretagne au moins autant qu'en France. Mais il est vrai que jadis, les Français sont venus en Bretagne en conquérants. Ils ont pris la terre de vos ancêtres. Ils ont banni les festnoz, les cidres bouchés, les galettes-saucisses, les chouchens de vos pères. Ils ont dit à vos pères ce qu'ils devaient penser, ce qu'ils devaient croire, ce qu'ils devaient faire. Ils ont coupé vos pères de leur passé, ils leur ont arraché leur âme et leurs racines. Ils ont désenchanté la Bretagne.

Ils ont eu tort.

 Le drame de la Bretagne, c'est que l'homme breton n'est pas assez entré dans l'histoire. Le paysan breton, qui depuis des millénaires, vit avec les saisons, dont l'idéal de vie est d'être en harmonie avec les porcs de Brocéliande, ne connaît que l'éternel recommencement du temps rythmé par la répétition sans fin des mêmes problèmes de nitrate et d'alcoolisme. 

Je vous remercie.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben la dessus je balance mes liens youtubes en contre exemple de tout a l'heure.

J'ai pas trouvé du ringard  ::P: 






Ah ben si  ::rolleyes:: 



J'arrête les conneries.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Viol collectif du sacro-saint topic du tout aussi sacro-saint numéro 200. Je demande pour les fautifs le multi-exil vers le caillou de leur choix au large du Guilvinec.

----------


## Silver

> bretonne. Bretagne, Bretons. Bretagne, Bretagne. Bretons, Bretons. Bretagne. Bretagne, Bretagne, Bretons, vive la bretagne, vive les bretons. Bretagne. Bretagne. Bretagne. Bretagne. Bretagne, breton. breton.


+1000 points de modos !
Qu'on le pende !  ::o:

----------


## Hellminster

Le chanteur de Tri Yann ressemble à un morphing entre Catherine Lara et Jonathan Davis... ::O:

----------


## Wanou

Moi, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que.... Ya un truc.

En effet, même si les plus grands spécialistes prédisent qu'un jour un habitant du SudOuest arrivera à articuler et à s'exprimer correctement en français, de là à penser qu'il sache en plus écrire représente un tel saut cognitif qu'il me parait peu vraissemblable.
La seule explication valable est que Gringo a été abandonné dans cette contrée hostille, et que son intelligence supérieure lui a permis de survivre et de se cultiver par lui-même, la culture étant absente de cette basse province.

Gringo a donc été adopté. De là à penser qu'il est peut être breton, il n'y a qu'un pas, que seule une analyse du foie pourrait confirmer.

----------


## O.Boulon

vos palabres sur les droits divins de naissances provinciales me gonflent comme aucun anabolisant ne pourrait le faire...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> N'importe quoi !?...
> Bon, j'ai une cuvette de chiotte à peindre.

----------


## gun

Attends   :tired: 

Je croyais que "peindre une cuvette" c'était une manière pour dire d'aller faire caca.  ::o:

----------


## Acteon

> vos palabres sur les droits divins de naissances provinciales me gonflent comme aucun anabolisant ne pourrait le faire...


Au point d'en oublier la majuscule?  :tired: 




> N'importe quoi !?...
> Bon, j'ai une cuvette de chiotte à peindre.


Je crois que Couly n'imagine même pas le pognon qu'il pourrait se faire en vendant ces œuvres d'art (enfin ptetre qu'il s'en fout du pognon d'ailleurs).

----------


## Anton

Mais grave.
Si y avait une vraie boutique de goodies au lieu de concours au compte-goutte... mais bon j'imagine mal le pauvre travailler à la chaine pour des milliers d'intéressés  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

La sérigraphie ! C'est la solution !
http://www.elshopo.com/projects/06-manual/index.php

----------


## Anton

C'est pas la même chose  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu verrais les résultats des gars d'elshopo, tu changerais peut-être d'avis. Ces mecs sont des dingues !

----------


## Anton

Oui mais l'industriel c'est naze, on veut de l'artisanal nous, un goodie où Couly a donné tout son temps et son amour pour les fans et le public qui le suivent depuis l'ère Joystick, toussa  :Emo: 

Mais bon l'industriel c'est bien aussi si y a pas d'autre alternative  ::rolleyes::   ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Mais pas du tout, c'est de la sérigraphie artisanale ce qu'ils font ! Le manuel que je donne en lien indique comment se faire son propre atelier indé underground de sérigraphie.
Après, je t'accorde que c'est moins artisanal que la peinture à la main, mais on reste dans la petite série, pas dans le _exclusively limited to 1 000 000 items_

----------


## couly

Mo-mo-motus !

----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/392...e15badb369.jpg


 ::o: 

 :Cigare:  Il pourrait faire un strip sur chaque carré de papier lotus.

Pour un kit complet WC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Protip : Si y a pas de majuscule, c'est Couly qui poste avec mon compte.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Fake.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et vous pensez vraiment que vous allez arriver à quelque chose en vous associant contre moi tandis que je nettoie ma cuisine ?

----------


## Sim's

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/392...e15badb369.jpg


Je veux de suite maintenant !  ::O:

----------


## Anton

Si t'as une urgence, tu peux faire popo en t'en passant tout de même.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Protip : Si y a pas de majuscule, c'est Couly qui poste avec mon compte.


Et si Couly met des majuscules, comme dans son dernier post, ça voudrait dire que c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui poste avec son compte ?

Sinon, t'as des photos de ta cuisine ? Non parce que la dernière fois que j'y ai mis les pieds, ça ressemblait foutrement à une pièce d'une usine abandonnée genre S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

----------


## Anonyme210226

De nombreux cas d'usurpation d'identité au sein de la rédac'. Mais que fait Grand_Maître_B ?

----------


## Wobak

Il poste depuis le compte d'Emilie Zoulou.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et vous pensez vraiment que vous allez arriver à quelque chose en vous associant contre moi tandis que je nettoie ma cuisine ?



 ::O: 
T'imaginer avec un tablier blanc et des gants Mappa me donne le tournis.

----------


## Anton

Et le petit fichu. N'oublie pas le petit fichu.



Elle serait pas mignonne comme ça, Boulon ?

----------


## ticonderoga

Tout ça ne compense pas le fait qu'en ce mardi 20 octobre de l'an de grâce deux mil neuf, le CPC 200 n'est toujours pas disponible en Belgïe. Et c'est très déroutant...

----------


## El Gringo

> Avertissement : ce discrous n'est pas un discrous sur le cyclimse. Merci de votre compréhension.


Putain c'est le discrous de Dakar sur mouettes ! Bien envoyé...




> La seule explication valable est que Gringo a été abandonné dans cette contrée hostille, et que son intelligence supérieure lui a permis de survivre et de se cultiver par lui-même, la culture étant absente de cette basse province.


En vérité je vous le dis, le truc c'est qu'on m'a vite sorti de là : à peine quelques mois et hop, direction la capitale avec une étape de 10-15 ans dans les Yvelines. 

PS : Superbe ton popo, Couly.

----------


## Dark Fread

[ExtraordinaryRevelation]

Je l'aime bien votre n°200.

[/ExtraordinaryRevelation]

----------


## M.Rick75

Je n'en rajoute pas (trop) sur la dythirambe mais super numéro d'anniversaire et longue vie à CPC (même si le futur, à Taïwan, et son président directeur généralissime ça fait vachement peur).

A propos du papier cul de Gringo (chaîne de restac chez Papa), dans le même style (mais en mieux) je conseille vivement *Chez Gladines* dans le 13ème arr., rue des Cinq Diamants (et la salade éponyme... Ils font aussi de l'Axoa ainsi que d'autres trucs... souvent à base de palmipède), même s'il ne faut pas avoir peur de l'attente pour y manger (pas de résa, penser à se faire signaler au grand basque chauve et taquin qui se prénomme Erwin quand on arrive... ah oui et pas de paiement par CB non plus).



Je la fais courte, bref c'est pas une histoire de clocher mais certains points méritent précision, il me semble.



> (blah blih blah laïus Sud Ouest)
> Déjà, il faut reprendre par la géographie et l'histoire: le sud ouest, c'est un endroit aride,


Rhooooo, comment c'est pas vrai d'abord. On reçoit presque autant de flotte que ces presque anglais de bretons.



> pauvre intellectuellement depuis toujours.


C'est peut-être vrai mais on a une langue belle et imagée qui traduit une certaine.. heu... vivacité:
"Rhhhoooo, salade de langue" (avec l'accent), traduction en français commun: s'embrasser.



> (...)les plus jolies filles, ainsi que les plus intelligentes, privant ainsi les habitants du Sud Ouest d'une descendance glorieuse.


C'est notre richesse. Le bien reste en famille. Comment veux-tu que l'on soit con sans gain?

----------


## alx

Chez Gladines c'est vachement bien, mais faut pas le dire parce que y'a déjà trop de monde et qu'on peut pas réserver. Mais bonne bouffe, bonne ambiance, bon esprit... c'était notre cantine quand j'étais en BTS pas très loin. Ils ont un bon Gaillac pas cher, en plus.

Sinon dans la même rue, à emporter, Pizza des 5 Diamants, les meilleures pizzas du quartier. Souvent blindés au point de refuser des commandes, eux aussi.

----------


## Airwalkmax

On parle de cuvette de chiottes, de restaurant, de Bretagne, du sud-ouest, du CPC 200 et d'usurpation d'identité sur le même topic, pas mal   ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

le cholestérol peut boucher vos artères et à la fin vous perdez la vie.

----------


## Sk-flown

> le cholestérol peut boucher vos artères et à la fin vous perdez la vie.


Vas y mets un spoiler sur la fin de la vie quoi. ::(:

----------


## M.Rick75

> le cholestérol peut boucher vos artères et à la fin vous perdez la vie.


Oui, mais pour nous le lactose n'est pas un poison mortel. Niark  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vas y mets une majuscule  sur le début  de ton  post quoi.



 ::o:  T'as pas peur toi !

----------


## Hellminster

Mer il es fou  ?!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Si y a pas de majuscule, c'est Couly.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La schizoprhénie fait des ravages parmi la rédaction...

----------


## Wobak

Ouais. La dyslexie aussi, mais sur le forum...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

> le cholestérol peut boucher vos artères et à la fin vous perdez la vie.


Toi, t'as regardé House  ::P: 



James Earl Jones  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

D'ailleurs vous semblez ne vraiment pas aimer Gameblog et J. Chièze, je me demande (sérieusement) pourquoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein ? Où t'as vu jouer ça toi ?

----------


## Anton

J'ai lu à de multiples reprises des sarcasmes de "votre" part sur Julien Chièze sur le forum, et à moins d'une extraordinaire coïncidence ou d'un hommage caché, la "chièze" à la fin du 200 sur le mobilier/stuff du futur me semble une référence directe à sa personne.

Je m'insurge pas hein, je m'interroge juste  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu regardes, tous les noms des objets à la fin, c'est le nom des vrais objets mal orthographiés.

Une Chièze = une chaise.
Une Qöfîèr = une caftière.
Un Talböt = un tableau.
Un Kasqât = une casquette = un casque.
Un Gueblêt = un gobelet.
Un Blezan = un blouson....

Purée, mais je t'avais pas dit un truc genre "moins poster, mais mieux poster" ?

----------


## Anton

Tu dois confondre.

Ok on va tabler sur l'extraordinaire coïncidence et mon QI de 81, alors  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh te surestimes pas.

----------


## Froyok

Sympa ce 200, mais avec les vrai, les fausses, les Hd, les top, les tap et les autres couvertures, au final je suis paumé dans ce numéro.  :tired: 

Nénamoins merci pour le fou-rire avec la séance d'abdo. Putain rire ça rend le caca nerveux.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Bah c'est articulé de façon "past, present, future", comme cet album :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je n'en rajoute pas (trop) sur la dythirambe mais super numéro d'anniversaire et longue vie à CPC (même si le futur, à Taïwan, et son président directeur généralissime ça fait vachement peur).
> 
> A propos du papier cul de Gringo (chaîne de restac chez Papa), dans le même style (mais en mieux) je conseille vivement *Chez Gladines* dans le 13ème arr., rue des Cinq Diamants (et la salade éponyme... Ils font aussi de l'Axoa ainsi que d'autres trucs... souvent à base de palmipède), même s'il ne faut pas avoir peur de l'attente pour y manger (pas de résa, penser à se faire signaler au grand basque chauve et taquin qui se prénomme Erwin quand on arrive... ah oui et pas de paiement par CB non plus).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0fa...2664fe4fd9.jpg
> 
> 
> Je la fais courte, bref c'est pas une histoire de clocher mais certains points méritent précision, il me semble.
> 
> Rhooooo, comment c'est pas vrai d'abord. On reçoit presque autant de flotte que ces presque anglais de bretons.
> ...


cf topic sur les restaurants  :;):  On en avait déjà parlay.

----------


## Sim's

> Bah c'est articulé de façon "past, present, future", comme cet album :
> 
> http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/pres-eta...ie/history.jpg


Je le savais ! CPC veut profiter du décès de MJ pour renflouer ses caisses. Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## Froyok

[EDIT] Encore paumé moi...

----------


## Anton

> Bah c'est articulé de façon "past, present, future", comme cet album :
> 
> http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/pres-eta...ie/history.jpg


Nancy dans l'URL ! Nous sommes partout !

----------


## Say hello

Bon sang, j'ai vu la double page centrale... et maintenant je me demande vraiment si c'est sérieux d'envoyer une photo en slip + cape rouge + masque à la rédac..

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bon sang, j'ai vu la double page centrale... et maintenant je me demande vraiment si c'est sérieux d'envoyer une photo en slip + cape rouge + masque à la rédac..


WARING : Seul le slip en coton blanc est prisé par Slipman. Accessoirement, le slip en nylon jaune est aussi toléré.

----------


## Say hello

Les boxer en coton blanc ça compte?

----------


## couly

> Les boxer en coton blanc ça compte?


Boulon en a déjà top dit.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h42 ----------

Boulon, quand me ramèneras-tu le K.Dick que tu n'as pas lu ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Boulon en a déjà top dit.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 11h42 ----------
> 
> Boulon, quand me ramèneras-tu le K.Dick que tu n'as pas lu ?


Dès que je reçois le pied manquant pour mon meuble de cuisine.

----------


## couly

> Dès que je reçois le pied manquant pour mon meuble de cuisine.


Hein !?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Hein !?


Les livres sont les amis du cuisiniste.

----------


## Ezechiel

Traduction: il cale ses meubles avec les bouquins que tu lui donnes. Boulon est un sociopathe avéré.

----------


## O.Boulon

Didier, si tu respectes pas la règle des Majuscules pour Boulon, pas de majuscules pour Couly, je change mon mot de passe...

----------


## couly

> Didier, si tu respectes pas la règle des Majuscules pour Boulon, pas de majuscules pour Couly, je change mon mot de passe...


Holy étrangeté !? T'es complètement Schyzo !

----------


## getcha

Y' a un Dick sur la quadrature des pieds de cuisine ? Ou faut il comprendre "Dick" autrement ?

----------


## cal_74

Comme l'indique Ticonderoga, toujours pas de Canard PC n°200 en Belgique... snif

----------


## Sig le Troll

J'ai quand même du mal à croire que toutes ces aventures vous soient réellement arrivées. ^^

----------


## Nielle

Reçu le 200 !

Il est comme ça:



 :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

> Hein !?


Dites, pourquoi vous vous causez pas directement face à face à la redac ?  :tired:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Faut être un peu geek en même temps pour faire ce boulot.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Dites, pourquoi vous vous causez pas directement face à face à la redac ?


Peut être parce qu'ils parlent d'autres choses à la rédac.  ::wacko::

----------


## El Gringo

> Peut être parce qu'ils parlent d'autres choses à la rédac.


Parce que tout le monde n'est pas toujours à la rédac, aussi.

----------


## Hellminster

> Dites, pourquoi vous vous causez pas directement face à face à la redac ?


Ils se sont jamais vraiment croisés, CPC est délocalisé aux 4 coincoins de l'Europe depuis 2005.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Parce que tout le monde n'est pas toujours à la rédac, aussi.


Ça, je m'en doutais. Mais vu leur conversation étrange, on n'était pas à l'abri d'un truc étrange.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash1072

C'est là qu'on met les photos des gentils buralistes qui mettent en avant CPC?



Si, on le voit bien sur la photo  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

> Parce que tout le monde n'est pas toujours à la rédac, aussi.


Chacun à des horaires particuliers ?
Ca pose pas de problèmes les horaires de nuit ?


































 ::P: 
Pardon, vaudrait mieux que je poste ça dans le topac à question, mais après c'est plus drôle.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> C'est là qu'on met les photos des gentils buralistes qui mettent en avant CPC?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0ab2...3a7971e1ee.jpg
> 
> Si, on le voit bien sur la photo


Hwa je suis fan de ton buraliste ! Quelle classe tu peut lui faire la bise de la part de la rédac.

----------


## Say hello

> Dites, pourquoi vous vous causez pas directement face à face à la redac ?


Ils vivent dans des bulles depuis l'invasion de poux.  :tired:

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Pas de CPC n°200 en Belgique ?  ::'(:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

J'ai tuer 3 libraires de déception sur Bruxelles. TROIS. Qui en plus mette en avant le CPC. Enfin... ils ne vont plus le faire la, du coup  ::(:

----------


## mescalin

> Rhooooo, comment c'est pas vrai d'abord. On reçoit presque autant de flotte que ces presque anglais de bretons.


Après avoir passé quelques temps à Hendaye, je ne peux que confirmer. Par contre pour les anglais ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rassurez moi, je suis le seul qui a fixé 3 secondes en pensant à un mammouth unijambiste, le code sur la puce dans la news hard du numéro fictif ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Rassurez moi, je suis le seul qui a fixé 3 secondes en pensant à un mammouth unijambiste, le code sur la puce dans la news hard du numéro fictif ?


Oui, moi j'y vois Vladimir Ilitch Oulianov qui écoute son ipod.

Sinon, j'ai perdu 2 dixièmes à l'œil droit quand j'ai vu la couv', j'ai adoré la rétrospective, j'ai vomi sur la page de garde du numéro de prospective, j'ai failli m'étrangler de rire avec l'article sur le paracon et j'ai fini le reste du numéro en chiant dans les gogues.

Canard PC le mag qui vous fait passer par tous les états.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Heuu question sérieuse...le concours Slipman. La quantité de papier utilisée, c'est du papier toilette ou le papier utilisé en général à la rédac ou le papier du magazine...non sérieux, ça fausse tous mes calculs si l'hypothèse de départ n'est pas la bonne.

----------


## Kamasa

Ca doit surement être le papier utilisé dans les clopes fumées par la rédac'  :tired:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'arrive en retard après une hospitalisation forcée sans aucun plaisir.  ::(: 

Avez vous des retours sur la couverture ? Je la trouve chouette et visible, mais en contraste avec celles que l'on voyait dernièrement.
Est ce qu'un amateur de jeux video ne connaissant pas le canard va comprendre le sujet ?
Alors était ce un bon coup ou pas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On le saura quand ça sera retiré des kiosque et qu'on aura les chiffres de vente...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est dommage que ce type de couverture soit si cher. Je m'y suis déjà habitué et j'en verrais bien sur tous les numéros.

----------


## Yo-gourt

C'est vrai que j'ai pas tilté tout de suite chez le buraliste. J'ai vu le hardware HS, et je me suis dit et merdddddeeeee y'a plus le 200....ha ben si en fait ce fluo là si si c'est bien lui!
Enfin oui chez le buraliste c'est aps évident à trouver  ::):

----------


## ElGato

> On le saura quand ça sera retiré des kiosque et qu'on aura les chiffres de vente...


Vous le laissez pas un mois, comme le précédent (ça coûte cher de laisser les magazines plus longtemps en kiosque ?)

----------


## Pelomar

Numéro de qualité, poil au pâté

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'aurais bien voulu avoir des données "sonores" pour le test du Corsair Obsidian. A ce prix, il est aussi silencieux qu'un Antec P183 ?

----------


## Lord Fou

Ce numéro est grandissime ! J'ai presque envie de l'encadrer après une lecture approfondie ^^

Mais petite question, est-ce que tous les concours sont réservés à la France Métropolitaine ?

Bravo pour ces 200 numéros !!!

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est marqué en gros.

Oui c'est pour la France Métropolitaine.

Maintenant je veux bien aider un belge ou deux qui traine par ici si ils pensent faire une meilleur photo que moi  :;):

----------


## Lord Fou

Je ne l'ai pas vu pour tous les concours, c'est pour cela que je demandais  ::): 

Dommage  ::O:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vraiment dommage, je me suis rendu dans tous mes points d'achat réguliers (avant que j'ai été abonné) afin de mettre le 200 bien en vue, malheureusement il était déjà écoulé.

C'est balot.

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est vraiment dommage, je me suis rendu dans tous mes points d'achat réguliers (avant que j'ai été abonné) afin de mettre le 200 bien en vue, malheureusement il était déjà écoulé.
> 
> C'est balot.


Oh ben oui, alors, zut !!

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Bah, viens en Belgique, vu qu'ils sont arrivé hier (enfin !) on en a encore plein. Mais mis en avant partout, parce que le peuple Belge n'est pas rancunier.

Mes condoléances aux familles de buralistes brutalement assassiné par des saletés de Canard en manque.

----------


## mescalin

Un sacrifié de plus sur l'autel du journalisme total. Il restera dans nos mémoires et nos estomacs.

----------


## Boitameuh

J'ai lu le 200, je l'envoie à n'importe quel belge dans le besoin en échange des packs de skins Killing Floor (3€28 au total).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je vois que vous avez enfin trouvé une utilité à l'immeuble moisi derrière vos locaux  ::): . Les captures d'image que vous y avez faites sont de toute laideur beauté.

----------


## The Franceman

Excellent, je me suis bien marré sur le numéro futuriste surtout sur le test du Half-Life et ses screenshots plus vrais que nature.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Etrangement j'ai eu envie de jouer au Fallout présenté en Avenir. Alors que je ne suis pas certain que ça aie été le but.

----------


## The Franceman

Oui, le Fallout, je ne l'avais pas trouvé aussi débile que les DLC officiels.

----------


## Kod

Congrat' boys ! Ce numéro est vraiment succesfull completely :jenesuispasanglophone: 
Valve devrait s'inspirer de vos "screens" HL3 . (j'y ai presque crû...)  ::rolleyes:: 
Le numéro futuriste m'a vraiment, mais alors vraiment fait poiler. (Les p'tites news en haut de pages ralala...)

"gg" comme on dit.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Etrangement j'ai eu envie de jouer au Fallout présenté en Avenir. Alors que je ne suis pas certain que ça aie été le but.


Ben si.
En fait, à force de s'éloigner du RPG, ils ont fini par y revenir en croyant faire le Sims ultime.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Parce que tout le monde n'est pas toujours à la rédac, aussi.


Genre toi tu commence 14h du matin.

----------


## k4rmah

Super numéro ! Surtout le début et la fin! le reste ça reste chiant à lire comme dab  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wobak

Moi je trouve qu'il manque quand même la section downloads du futur  ::lol::

----------


## dim

Moi je veux un slip par Couly !

----------


## znokiss

Vu qu'il y en a qu'un, de Couly, ça ne fait qu'un slip.

C'est pas comme si t'avais dit "Moi je veux un slip par chinois". Là, ça aurait fait plus.

Sinon, c'est moi qui vais gagner le concours Slipman.

----------


## Zebb

J'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais bravo ce numéro 200 déboite sa maman.

Surtout le numéro à la fin, tellement bon  :^_^:

----------


## lokideath

Personnellement, j'ai trouvé que ce numéro 200 était le numéro de la maturité pour El Gringo. Bravo !

----------


## El Gringo

Merci.

----------


## Reizz

Bonsoir,
Le numéro 200 est fameux (même s'il manque de slip) tout en gardant du vrai contenu.
Merci à l'équipe CPC pour tout le travail que vous avez accomplis depuis le numéro un (que je conserve religieusement dans un pochette). Bonne continuation.  Je continuerai à vous acheter régulièrement.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bonne continuation.  Je continuerai à vous acheter régulièrement.


Ok, on fait comme ça. Et merci pour les trucs avant aussi.

----------


## Kamasa

> Merci.


J'suis sur qu'il dit ça parce que le chapeau de Porkman sert enfin à autre chose qu'à être plagié par Couly dans la bédé des news  ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

Notez que pour les photos c'est zoulou et monsieur chat surtout qui ont fait tout le boulot.

----------


## The Franceman

Ah mais si Gabe Newell pense à plagier Pork Porkman, pensez à lui faire cracher des sous. Ça lui fera les pieds (de porc)!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Notez que pour les photos c'est zoulou et monsieur chat surtout qui ont fait tout le boulot.


Ca m'a fait furieusement penser aux vieux délires avec votre patron (quand il était jeune, fou, désargenté et avait des cheveux) genre Balunga ou permis de gifler ces photos  ::): .

----------


## Anton

Ouais, ou le temps de Seb'  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Le temps des mensuels où les gens avaient le temps quoi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais c'était mieux avant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui putain.
Je me le répète en boucle depuis que je suis rédac chef.

----------


## The Franceman

Oh pas dur, vous filmez El Gringo en Pork Porkman qui ouvre une porte puis on voit Omar Boulon aux chiottes avec ses lingettes et hop on rigole.

----------


## Silver

Numéros 198, 199 et 200 reçus outre-Atlantique, prévoyez une semaine de cacas avant que je vienne donner mon avis.  ::): 

Slipman rulez !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Oh oui putain.
> Je me le répète en boucle depuis que je suis rédac chef.


Tu veux dire, quand t'avais pas les moyens de refaire une cuisine et que ton appart ressemblait à un squat' d'Otakus fan de kawaï ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, maintenant j'ai une cuisine.
Mais mon appart ressemble toujours à un putain de machin kawai de chie.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Vivement les gosses. Entre les jouets de ta femme, les leurs et tes jeux vidéo, t'auras l'impression de vivre dans un Jouet Club au quotidien.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ouais, maintenant j'ai une cuisine.
> Mais mon appart ressemble toujours à un putain de machin kawai de chie.


Mon Dieu, c'est de la faute de ta nana c'est ca ? C'est toujours de leurs faute de toute façon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois que j'ai ramené un peluche de bulldog de république tchèque une fois par ce qu'il ressemblait à un copain skin et que j'ai exigé une peluche de fantôme de mario.
Et je suis très fier du requin des dents de la mer, du lapin de sacré graal et de l'armée de DomoKuns de toutes les tailles.

Par contre, j'encule les totoros avec un manche de pioche clouté.
y A DES PUTAINS DE TOTOROS PARTOUT, mais sur les verres, sur le frigo, à côté de mes pots de gomina. Heureusement, ya aussi beaucoup d'Elvis et de Daleks pour les tenir en respect ces tas de merde.

Bon, je crois que je vais rentrer chez moi mettre ma menace à éxécution pendant qu'elle dort. 
Je vais tous les défoncer ces putains de totoros.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## alx



----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, à chaque fois que je vais en vide grenier et que je vois un renard ou un sanglier empaillé, j'hésite à l'acheter une misère et l'envoyer à la rédac, histoire de rajouter une touche naturelle à cette tannière de fauve.

Je crois que je vais plutôt te l'envoyer chez toi, ça sera super classe entre un totoro et un dalek. Ca, ou un porte manteau en pied de biche.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> renard .


 ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ok, pas de soucis Zoulou. Attends toi à recevoir un colis dans les prochaines semaines.

----------


## El Gringo

> un sanglier empaillé


 ::wub:: 
Une énorme tête de sanglier empaillée, j'en ai vu une à 50€ dans le 77 ! Si tu me ramènes ça, je te promets que je te paye  un café (ou je le fais au moins).

----------


## Anton

Ça, c'est princier, ça ne se refuse pas.

----------


## kurtpanzr

Hello, petite question aux abonnés, vous l'avez reçu vous le mag ?

----------


## Anton

Le 200 ? En France oui, depuis plusieurs jours maintenant.

----------


## kurtpanzr

Fait ch*er, encore un mag qui disparait avant d'atterrir dans ma boite aux lettres.

----------


## Crazy

Je voulais remercier la rédac pour ce numéro 200 avec l'article sur les jeux Iphone intéressants, un pote ne savait pas trop quoi acheter comme jeu, voila chose faite  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

> Ouais c'était mieux avant.


Carrément, no future, le passé c'était mieux avant !
En plus j'ai beaucoup rigolé sur la rétrospective, preuve que l'avenir de la rigolade, c'est le passé.

Sinon merci et continuez siouplait  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

De faire des rétrospectives ?

----------


## Tildidoum

Oui voilà !

Et pour le 400, une rétrospective des rétrospectives, ce sera le pied  ::lol::

----------


## NaKeD

Youhou les canards... Toujours pas recu mon mien dans ma boitalettres  ::'(:  
Ogranmaleur Ou bien je suis pas le seul ou bien j'ai un postier cleptomane ? :' (

----------


## L'invité

> Youhou les canards... Toujours pas recu mon mien dans ma boitalettres  
> Ogranmaleur Ou bien je suis pas le seul ou bien j'ai un postier cleptomane ? :' (


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29662

----------


## Lt Anderson

> De faire des rétrospectives ?


Non des perspectives. : philosophe:

----------


## reveur81

Super ce numéro 200 les gars, un vrai plaisir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Super ce numéro 200 les gars, un vrai plaisir.


 T'as collé quelles pages ?  :tired:

----------


## Gobelin

> Ouais, ou le temps de Seb'


Seb', c'est l'ancien de Joy ?
Si oui, je n'ai jamais compris la remarque dans le 200 de Joy ou il était écrit que sa dernière blague n'était pas drôle ...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Seb', c'est l'ancien de Joy ?
> Si oui, je n'ai jamais compris la remarque dans le 200 de Joy ou il était écrit que sa dernière blague n'était pas drôle ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Seb a mis fin à ses jours il y a quelques années maintenant...

----------


## Kami93

J'ai enfinb ouvert le number 200, j'avais quelques numeros en retard.
Waouh ça fait plaisir, bien garni, de la nostalgie, quelques toffs "inédites"....bref on se rend compte que le temps passe vite en bonne compagnie....

----------


## Toxic

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Seb a mis fin à ses jours il y a quelques années maintenant...




Spoiler Alert! 


Putain et les balises spoilers Raphi c'est pour les chiens ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mais ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

> Seb', c'est l'ancien de Joy ?
> Si oui, je n'ai jamais compris la remarque dans le 200 de Joy ou il était écrit que sa dernière blague n'était pas drôle ...


Comme l'a dit Raphi, putain mais pourquoi je mets une balise spoiler moi, on parle d'une personne  :tired:   son suicide n'est pas une ultime blague très drôle.  :Emo:

----------


## Gobelin

Je ne savais pas.
Je me souvenais juste de ses délires dans le mag' et je ne suis jamais arrivé à m'enlever cette phrase du 200 de la tête ...

----------


## Anton

"Plus" de détails ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9bastien_Hamon
Quelque part, avoir sa page Wikipédia, c'est la putain de classe et reconnaissance (vu comme les mecs sont hyper chiants pour les pages de gens qui ne sont pas des personnalités reconnues)  :Cigare: 

Le reste, tu googles.

----------


## Gobelin

merci pour les liens.
Triste histoire que je n'aurai pas imaginé ( même si la phrase dans le Joy laissait planer le doute).

----------


## Silver

> "Plus" de détails ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9bastien_Hamon


Tiens, dans les liens celui vers Ses vidéos décalées emmène une page inexistante sur CPC. Au passage même la 404 de Couly n'apparaît pas pour l'occasion.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Oh oui putain.
> Je me le répète en boucle depuis que je suis rédac chef.


 ::o: 

T'es le rédac' chef maintenant ?!?

Si c'est ça je me désabonne.



Ackboo réveille-toi, ils sont devenus fous.



Spoiler Alert! 


En fait j'en ai toujours rêvé secrètement, well ouej gros !

----------


## Sig le Troll

Fishbone, tu es (v)ignoble, je te hais !

Je me suis retrouvé nu sur mes chiottes, CPC à la main, à rouler des yeux comme un con.

On devrait interdire le sanscrit. :x

----------


## Guest62019

Très bon numéro. Le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Désabonneman

 m'a fait hurler de rire

----------


## Marty

Enfin fini et ce numéro est le 42 de la presse vidéoludique.  ::wub::

----------


## reveur81

Je m'en souviendrai du numéro 200 : tout un tas partis en fumée... des mecs ont agressé mon père ce matin et ont brulé son magasin de presse...  ::(:  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh putain.
Désolé gars.

----------


## cooly08

Wooooooooooow, la magazine est passé à la fin du podcast des SCUDS !!!! WOOOOW WOOOW WOOOOW. Du coup je les kiff encore plus !

http://scudstv.blogspot.com/

C'est le dernier pocdcast disponible sur itunes, il est pas sur le site pour le moment je sais pas pourquoi (FLASH INFO : Jeux Video, Batman AA & Uncharted 2).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je m'en souviendrai du numéro 200 : tout un tas partis en fumée... des mecs ont agressé mon père ce matin et ont brulé son magasin de presse...


Woah, dur.
Pas de victimes ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'est le dernier pocdcast disponible sur itunes, il est pas sur le site pour le moment je sais pas pourquoi (FLASH INFO : Jeux Video, Batman AA & Uncharted 2).


Ah, si c'est sur leur site, la dernière vidéo. Sympa.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est vrai que j'ai pas tilté tout de suite chez le buraliste. J'ai vu le hardware HS, et je me suis dit et merdddddeeeee y'a plus le 200....ha ben si en fait ce fluo là si si c'est bien lui!
> Enfin oui chez le buraliste c'est aps évident à trouver


Bah ça dépend si tu va toujours chez le même, tu sais ou le trouver et t'a à peine mis le pied dans la boutique qu'il te lance "Le nouveau est arrivé"

Ou "Il est pas encore là"


:vismavie:

----------


## Jeckhyl

"Non, ils n'ont pas testé Dragon Age".

----------


## Threanor

> Je m'en souviendrai du numéro 200 : tout un tas partis en fumée... des mecs ont agressé mon père ce matin et ont brulé son magasin de presse...


Woh désolé pour lui, j'espère qu'il va bien malgré tout. Et qu'il va être couvert par l'assurance pour son magasin.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Woh désolé pour lui, j'espère qu'il va bien malgré tout. Et qu'il va être couvert par l'assurance pour son magasin.


Hep, hep,hep tu fais quoi ici, retourne tester DAO. ::P:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Hey, désolé j'arrive après la bataille, mais je tenais à vous remercier pour ce n°200  ::): 

Vraiment splendide, je me suis tapé des bonnes barres en le lisant, vraiment !!
En plus je connais cpc que depuis quelques mois donc le coté rétrospectives m'a fait découvrir des trucs (que j'aurais ptet pas voulu savoir, en fait  :tired: )

Je me revois en train de rouler les yeux comme un con (et faire un Forward), puis lire la phrase suivante...  :^_^: 

Franchement, gégé les gars ! Ca a égayé mes vacs ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


à part peutêtre les pages de jeu pour iphone, beuarrrk

----------


## Anton

> Je m'en souviendrai du numéro 200 : tout un tas partis en fumée... des mecs ont agressé mon père ce matin et ont brulé son magasin de presse...


Parce qu'il n'en avait plus assez pour eux tous ?  ::huh:: 
Bon courage pour ton papa, si l'assurance dédommage j'espère qu'il va bien lui-même  ::):

----------


## half

> Tiens, dans les liens celui vers Ses vidéos décalées emmène une page inexistante sur CPC. Au passage même la 404 de Couly n'apparaît pas pour l'occasion.


En faite c'est la :
http://www.canardpc.com/abo/www/videoseb.php5

----------


## reveur81

Tout va bien pour mon père oui. Quelques blessures légères mais rien de grave. Concernant l'assurance, ça va être le début de longues paperasseries et tracasseries.

----------


## ekOz

Enfin pécho le 200, mon 1er CPC pour l'occase ... Ben ca roske, merci  ::lol::

----------


## Anton

> Tout va bien pour mon père oui. Quelques blessures légères mais rien de grave. Concernant l'assurance, ça va être le début de longues paperasseries et tracasseries.


 :;):

----------


## Euklif

Ce numéro 200 mérite quelques félicitations. Bon, comme j'sais pas trop comment formuler ça, on va dire que c'est fait  ::P: 

Bien poilant et tout, juste comme il faut. Mais par pitié, garder toujours la rubrique courrier des lecteurs dans l'ombre... Parce que c'est même pas drôle d'abord ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tout va bien pour mon père oui. Quelques blessures légères mais rien de grave. Concernant l'assurance, ça va être le début de longues paperasseries et tracasseries.


J'espère que vous aviez vendu tous les CPCs d'abord. Sinon vous avez vraiment chié dans la colle.

(nan je déconne bien sûr, ça doit vraiment être écœurant de vivre ce genre de truc, courage à ton vieux)

----------


## Murne

J'ajoute mon grain de sel : ce numéro est énorme, le concept est super, le CPC futur est excellent, bref bravo quoi. Dommage que vous soyez mal tombés au niveau des sorties jeux vidéo, ça aurait été la cerise sur le gâteau d'avoir un jeu énorme en test.

Sinon je voudrais crier mon amour à Gringo pour cet article sur le Paracon, je l'ai lu à l'hosto juste après qu'on m'ait enlevé mes dents de sagesse, je me suis tellement marré que ça a tiré sur mes points de suture et que j'ai passé une nuit blanche...

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon je voudrais crier mon amour à Gringo pour cet article sur le Paracon, je l'ai lu à l'hosto juste après qu'on m'ait enlevé mes dents de sagesse, je me suis tellement marré que ça a tiré sur mes points de suture et que j'ai passé une nuit blanche...


Merci merci, notez que vous pouvez niquer la matrice temporelle en construisant le votre dès maintenant avec, je vous le donne en mille, un simple parapluie transparent et son rideau de douche assorti. 
Je viens de me souvenir surtout qu'il y a une BD de Couly qui n'est pas passée dans le numéro (faute de place je pense), ça serait con de l'oublier elle était super.

----------


## Kami93

> J'ai enfinb ouvert le number 200, j'avais quelques numeros en retard.
> Waouh ça fait plaisir, bien garni, de la nostalgie, quelques toffs "inédites"....bref on se rend compte que le temps passe vite en bonne compagnie....


Bon en fait j'aime pas user de superlatifs et tout car j'ai peur que ça enlève de la sincérité (d'ailleurs je vais pas en utiliser), mais ce numero (que je viens de finir) m'a vraiment mis de bonne humeur, parcequ'il est de très bonne augure pour la "suite"...en fait ces derniers temps j'ai du rattraper mon retard dans les magazines que j'ai pas eu le temps de lire, j'ai lu quelques CPC à la chaine entre autres ....limite à l'écoeurement, et je les ai trouvés  redondants dans l'humour et peu "novateur"....mais le 200 m'a bien fait changer d'avis, il est archi complet, des bds des retrospectives, du courrier de lecteur, un truc du futur de l'espace,  ya même un dossier de Maitre B que j'aime tant.

[mode lettre au père noyel]J'aimerais beaucoup qu'il y ait plus de passages bizarroides et chtarbés comme dans celui ci, ça couperait la routine habituelle. Et puis j'ai une passion cachée pour le test de jeu pourris et nanaresques. Je les lis toujours en premier (parceque les bons jeux de toute façons j'aurais pas le temps de les acheter et d'y jouer).[/noyel]

Bref : Merci.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Je viens de me souvenir surtout qu'il y a une BD de Couly qui n'est pas passée dans le numéro (faute de place je pense), ça serait con de l'oublier elle était super.


C'est un teasing qui mérite une preuve en images  ::o:

----------


## L'invité

Alors il s'est bien vendu ce 200?  ::o:

----------


## LouySeiZ

Youpi, je viens d'arriver en France après 2 mois à Londres, et premier réflexe, j'achète mes Canard PC : le 200, et le 201.
Et là, je ris comme un con tout seul en le lisant.
En un mot : bravo.
En deux mots : vous déchirez.
En trois mots : encore encore encore !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Youpi, je viens d'arriver en France après 2 mois à Londres, et premier réflexe, j'achète mes Canard PC : le 200, et le 201.


 ::|:

----------


## LouySeiZ

Diantre !

----------


## miurasv

Salut à tous,

avec pas mal de retard (cause un réabonnement raté par oubli, et le délai de "ré-approvisionnement") je salue bien bas toute l'équipe de CoincoinPc, quel numéro !!
je ne sais pas ce que vous fumez/buvez/mangez/absorbez par des voies plus ou moins naturelles, ce qu'il y a de sûr, c'est que c'est d'la bonne  ::wub::

----------

